# Andrè Silva al Mlan. E' fatta. Visite mediche lunedì.



## admin (11 Giugno 2017)

Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.

*Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*

----

Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Giugno 2017)

Grossi dubbi. Speriamo che la scelta che la dirigenza ha fatto si riveli alla fine giusta...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.



Mah. Speriamo che non venga da solo.

E soprattutto speriamo che in cambio di avergli strapagato questo qui Mendes ci porti James.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2017)

Manco un'ora e succede il finimondo?


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.



Felicissimo! Il mio giocatore giovane preferito, forse. Ho le stesse sensazioni che provai all'arrivo di Sheva e Pato, spero e credo farà innamorare anche gli scettici in pochi mesi.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.



Insomma come 2 anni.. partiti con il "top player" in avanti compriamo giocatori imporanti Morata, Abumeyang, Benzema Belotti.. per finire con questo. Ed io ho paura dei giocatori del Porto..


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.



Come ho detto nell'altro topic il ragazzo mi piace molto pero ho paura a comprare dal Porto, comunque mi voglio fidare di Mirabelli e Fassone e comunque niente teatrini nessuno sapeva niente.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.



Bene, ora però si prenda anche Kalinic perchè solo lui è un rischio troppo grande. Visti gli obiettivi della prossima stagione a me va bene così, preferisco 60/65 milioni per questi due che 100 per Belotti: così dovrebbero rimanere un bel pò di fondi per un altro giocatore da una 30ina di milioni e qualche rincazlo oltre a Biglia e Conti (spero).
Mi fido di F&M, se lo hanno preso, ci avranno visto giusto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.



Mi piacciono ste trattative rese pubbliche solo quando sono praticamente concluse.
Parlando del giocatore stesso, ho guardato qualche video (*zero* partite intere) e mi sono fatto un minimo di idea: mi sembra un attaccante piuttosto completo e che potrebbe diventare davvero forte, ma è palesemente troppo acerbo per trascinare una squadra che deve assolutamente qualificarsi alla prossima CL. Dico questo perché mi pare ormai ovvio che verrà abbinato a Kalinic, quindi preparatevi


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Insomma come 2 anni.. partiti con il "top player" in avanti compriamo giocatori imporanti Morata, Abumeyang, Benzema Belotti.. per finire con questo. Ed io ho paura dei giocatori del Porto..



Io più che altro non capisco questa fretta. Sappiamo che a Luglio e Agosto le big mollano qualche top in esubero, così ci siamo tirati fuori.


----------



## Marilson (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.



veramente un'amarezza incredibile, dopo i nomi che son girati.. prendere questo qui. Mah. Cmq meglio di Kalinic


----------



## Therealsalva (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.



Alla faccia, non avevo neanche finito di scrivere di là. Il ragazzo è forte, bisogna vedere che impatto avrà, se diventa un po' più cattivo può essere un grande giocatore. Alla fine quest'anno l'esempio che "ci si può fare" è stato Milik che prima del brutto infortunio aveva fatto bene, e per caratteristiche sono piuttosto simili. Poi se lo sponsorizza Cristiano mi fido! Ora sarebbe bene affiancargli un attaccante più esperto e un'ala sinistra che la butta dentro regolarmente, poi se Mendes ci porta James meglio eh..

Comunque ripeto quello che ho già scritto in altra sede, tutti sono invaghiti di Belotti ( e secondo me a ragione, non fraintendetemi ), ma all'età di Andre Silva il Gallo faceva la panca al Palermo


----------



## LukeLike (11 Giugno 2017)

Voglio leggere le cifre prima di esprimermi.


----------



## ralf (11 Giugno 2017)

Bene, mi fido di Mirabelli.


----------



## mark (11 Giugno 2017)

A me il ragazzo piace e sono contento dell'acquisto!! Poi chissà, magari più avanti i prezzi si abbassano e ci scappa qualche altro attaccante in sconto!!


----------



## Theochedeo (11 Giugno 2017)

Vado controcorrente e sono contentissimo. Questi profili (giovani in rampa di lancio) non li facevamo da secoli. In ogni caso questo gioca titolare nella nazionale campione d'Europa (anche se ad onor del vero ha poca concorrenza nel ruolo).


----------



## Kutuzov (11 Giugno 2017)

Silva farà ricredere in tanti. Ho seguito spesso il Porto durante le scommesse: Silva tra un paio di anni varrà molto di più. Il mio preferito per rapporto qualità prezzo tra tutti quelli che ci sono stati accostati.


----------



## alcyppa (11 Giugno 2017)

L'ho visto poche volte e non mi ha detto nulla di che.

Speriamo bene, voglio fidarmi di Mirabelli.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Giugno 2017)

bene, meglio di Kalinic... vorrei conoscere il prezzo.. acquisto che mi soddisfa!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Giugno 2017)

Non lo conosco ma sono davvero stranamente e inaspettatamente felice!! Un colpo stile Pato, come auspicavo tempo fa!!!! Curiosissimo di vederlo all'opera! Se sfonda abbiamo fatto bingo! Ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Bene, mi fido di Mirabelli.



Anch'io l'avevo paragonato a Morata ma ha meno potenza.

Jesus forse ?


----------



## Aron (11 Giugno 2017)

Mi era giunta notizia già stamattina che si stava preparando la definizione dell'acquisto di Andrè Silva (l'avevo scritto sul forum sempre questa mattina).

Per me è un grande acquisto, considerando che:

-ha 21 anni
-è allo stato attuale un buon attaccante
-possiede un potenziale di miglioramento enorme

E' necessario accettare che arriva da noi più o meno come arrivò Pato. Bisogna guardarlo in ottica di crescita, senza la pretesa che si imponga subito. 
Poi se si impone subito come Kaka bruciando i tempi (ricordo che Ancelotti inizialmente voleva mandarlo a giocare in prestito), tanto di guadagnato.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> veramente un'amarezza incredibile, dopo i nomi che son girati.. prendere questo qui. Mah. Cmq meglio di Kalinic



Esatto è questo che mi fa arrabbiare non tanto il giocatore in se che vabbe.. ma avevamo detto basta alle gallianate però secondo voi i giornali che per mesi hanno tirato fuori Belotti, Abumyang e Morata. Evidentemente qualcuno della società ha mandato questi nomi ai vari giornali..

Ed ora ci troviamo Kalimero e Andre Silva.


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Bene, mi fido di Mirabelli.



Pure io

Spero che però adesso non arrivi il croato e puntino a qualche top a centrocampo


----------



## Igniorante (11 Giugno 2017)

Molto male, speriamo anche in qualche altro arrivo in attacco (che non sia Kalinic) sennò non abbiamo certezze davanti


----------



## Superpippo80 (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Posso dirvi una cosa? Ho sensazioni molto positive su questo ragazzo, molto.
Tanto quelli disumani non possiamo prenderli, mettetevi l'anima in pace. Adesso dobbiamo prenderne un altro, anche Kalinic andrebbe bene.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esatto è questo che mi fa arrabbiare non tanto il giocatore in se che vabbe.. ma avevamo detto basta alle gallianate però secondo voi i giornali che per mesi hanno tirato fuori Belotti, Abumyang e Morata. Evidentemente qualcuno della società ha mandato questi nomi ai vari giornali..
> 
> Ed ora ci troviamo Kalimero e Andre Silva.



Beh, siamo solo agli inizi di giugno


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi era giunta notizia già stamattina che si stava preparando la definizione dell'acquisto di Andrè Silva (l'avevo scritto sul forum sempre questa mattina).
> 
> Per me è un grande acquisto, considerando che:
> 
> ...



Ok, allora prendessero un leader tecnico in avanti e saremo tutti molto più contenti di Silva.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Giugno 2017)

Non lo conosco, quindi non dico nulla a riguardo, ovviamente spero faccia benissimo! Anche io do per scontato che arrivi pure Kalinic ormai (che amarezza...), ma come ho detto nell'altro topic, mi sono convinto che i top per quest'anno almeno siano pura utopia e non per questioni economiche ma perchè gli ultimi disastrosi anni ci hanno fatto perdere inevitabilmente appeal.. 

A questo punto però mi chiedo e vi chiedo: quando si parlava di Morata, a specifica domanda Fassone rispode che "uno o due profili di quel tipo possono arrivare". Ora: chi è/sono? Nomi che ancora non sono usciti fuori? Perchè a me non viene in mente nessuno...


----------



## mark (11 Giugno 2017)

Se è vera la cifra di 30 milioni più bonus è un affarone ragazzi, e ci sarebbero i soldi per altri acquisti!
Il sogno neanche a dirlo è James Rodriguez


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2017)

Addirittura una gallianata...... ahah


----------



## Aron (11 Giugno 2017)

Per chi ha dubbi su Andrè Silva, mi limito a dire che è un pupillo di Paratici e che Cristiano Ronaldo lo voleva al Real Madrid. Quest'ultimo aveva fatto un'offerta importante che il Porto aveva rispedito al mittente. 

Questo è un colpo che se faceva la Juve c'erano tappeti rossi e lecchinate varie di tv e giornali. 
Dobbiamo esserne solo felici.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2017)

Mah... mi lascia l amaro in bocca sono sincero


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.



Aspetto di sapere costo di cartellino, ingaggio e formula. Certo è che Fassone e Mirabelli giocano sull'effetto sorpresa: acquisti fatti all'improvviso e in modo fulmineo. Speriamo però non venga a costare davvero 60 mln, mi sembra uno sproposito.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Giugno 2017)

Benvenuto, anche se lo conosco poco e quindi non lo voglio giudicare.
L'unica cosa che mi dispiace è che dò per scontato che ormai arriva pure Kalinic.


----------



## Aron (11 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok, allora prendessero un leader tecnico in avanti e saremo tutti molto più contenti di Silva.



Vediamo.
In attacco ne arriva almeno un altro, dipende comunque molto da che modulo si vuole impostare.

Con Rodriguez e Conti in teoria si dovrebbe giocare con la difesa a tre, e a quel punto resterebbe da vedere se la scelta sarebbe 3-4-3 o 3-5-2.


----------



## mark (11 Giugno 2017)

Il top sarebbe prendere anche un Diego Costa da affiancargli, magari per un anno per poi lasciarlo andare all'Atletico!!


----------



## RickyB83 (11 Giugno 2017)

Per me abbiamo fatto bene.. C'era anche lo zenit di mancini.. Mi garba tantissimo.. Grandissimo tiro e senso della posizione..


----------



## Superpippo80 (11 Giugno 2017)

*Di Marzio: il Porto vorrebbe 40 milioni ma Mendes sta cercando chiudere a 30 più bonus.*


----------



## Aron (11 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah... mi lascia l amaro in bocca sono sincero



Ma perchè l'anno scorso per Lapadula c'erano post entusiasti, e ora per Andrè Silva a momenti c'è la depressione?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.





Aron ha scritto:


> Vediamo.
> In attacco ne arriva almeno un altro, dipende comunque molto da che modulo si vuole impostare.
> 
> Con Rodriguez e Conti in teoria si dovrebbe giocare con la difesa a tre, e a quel punto resterebbe da vedere se la scelta sarebbe 3-4-3 o 3-5-2.



No, il modulo è il 4-3-3, credo.

Secondo me arrivano in tutto altri 3 giocatori offensivi (un'altra punta se va via Lapadula, un esterno titolare e un'alternativa)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.



Arrivano giocatori come se piovesse.
Non mi esprimo, lo conosco poco e non sono convinto. Se lo si affianca a un grosso nome, sono curiosissimo di vederlo all'opera. 
Se lo si affianca a Kalinic non va per niente bene...


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io più che altro non capisco questa fretta. Sappiamo che a Luglio e Agosto le big mollano qualche top in esubero, così ci siamo tirati fuori.


intanto vanno superati i turni di el
e poi ce ne vogliono 3 davanti , esterno compreso 
aspettiamo agosto ?

tutti dal porto volevate quella vecchia pippa di jm , e kondo ahahah
giudichiamoli dopo ma cambiamo tutto ora


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Giugno 2017)

A me cadono le braccia a leggere certi commenti; abbiamo preso il miglior centravanti under 23 d'Europa, uno che tempo due anni varrà 90 milioni. Questo è un profilo da top club mondiale, da Real Madrid o United, ci sarebbe da mettersi a piangere per la gioia, e leggo solo perplessità. Boh.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Porto vorrebbe 40 milioni ma Mendes sta cercando chiudere a 30 più bonus.*



L'unica cosa che non mi è chiara è perchè ci siano già le visite mediche e non l'accordo economico con il Porto, almeno per i giornali e le tv; vorrà dire che F&M l'accordo con i portoghesi ce l'hanno già.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Giugno 2017)

Non credo che Ronaldo lo voleva al real perché è solo un bel ragazzo...... O si?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2017)

Se sarà il nostro unico attaccante come punta sarò un po' deluso ma per me ne arriva un altro forte .

Lui è un giocatore da 20 milioni non uno da 60/70 ... vedremo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Giugno 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non credo che Ronaldo lo voleva al real perché è solo un bel ragazzo...... O si?



Ipotesi non da scartare ahahaha


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.



L'importante che Kalimero non venga comunque.


----------



## Dexter (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.


E' una scommessa, che può rivelarsi giusta o sbagliata. Di sicuro meglio di Kalinic, che sai già quanto può dare, cioè poco.


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah... mi lascia l amaro in bocca sono sincero



Beh, normale.

Si parlava di top mondiali per l'attacco...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se sarà il nostro unico attaccante come punta sarò un po' deluso ma per me ne arriva un altro forte .
> 
> Lui è un giocatore da 20 milioni non uno da 60/70 ... vedremo



Speriamo, io penso che la trattativa Belotti continuerà fino ad agosto.
Però c'è il pericolo Kalinic, l'incubo è quello.


----------



## Konrad (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.



Però scusatemi...credo proprio che si stia esagerando su Kalinic. Ma proprio perché stiamo per prendere a 45/50 milioni una scommessa che più scommessa non si può sarebbe il caso di "bilanciarla" a livello di alternative con un buon giocatore che conosce bene il campionato e che ha uno stile di gioco che il tecnico predilige. Anche su questo punto è il caso di mettersela via...Montella sarà il ns allenatore per la prossima stagione e a meno che qualcuno non ne auguri un fallimento, è normale che possa chiedere giocatori secondo lui funzionali. 
Poi Schick è forte...Keita è forte...tutti forti...tranne Kalinic. Non sarà un top player (non ci priove!) ma è un upgrade rispetto a Bacca...credo di si...e rispetto al volenteroso Lapadula...con tutto il rispetto per lui, nemmeno da metterli a confronto.

Mi fa ridere infine pensare che tanti giudicano l'acquisto di Belotti assurdo e rischioso, ma regna pressoché il silenzio sull'acquisto di un giovanissimo che segna, pure poco, in un campionato che gioca in una delle due squadre migliori e che è paragonabile a una serie B in cui sono inserite anche Juve e Roma e la Fiorentina (Sporting). Poi non ci dimentichiamo il potere di Mendes...che al Porto (per tutta una serie di commistioni di reciproco vantaggio) impone i giocatori e anche la loro titolarità.
Spero di sbagliarmi...ma nell'ipotetico duo Kalinic-André Silva...mi fa più paura il secondo.

Detto questo allora mi aspetto che i 2 TOP PLAYERS arrivino sugli esterni, sulla trequarti o a centrocampo


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'importante che Kalimero non venga comunque.



Completamente d'accordo


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> ----
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, ci sarebbe un blitz in corso tra il Milan, Jorge Mendes e Andrè Silva. I tre sono ora a Milanello.



Mah.. mi fido di Mirabelli.
Ora però non buttiamo i soldi per Kalinic, aspettiamo piuttosto agosto e prima liberiamoci di Bacca.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Porto vorrebbe 40 milioni ma Mendes sta cercando chiudere a 30 più bonus.*



Quotate



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'importante che Kalimero non venga comunque.



Dipende secondo me da quanto lo paghiamo. Se verso i 50 allora arriva Kalinic, se più verso i 30 allora sarebbe lui il Kalinic e magari possiamo puntare un po' più in alto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Porto vorrebbe 40 milioni ma Mendes sta cercando chiudere a 30 più bonus.*



30 milioni + Bonus è un grandissimo affare speriamo, non precluderebbe un'altro attaccante forte, qualcun'altro prendiamo di sicuro non credo andiamo a mettere tutto il peso dell'attacco su questo ragazzo.


----------



## Love (11 Giugno 2017)

Non lo conosco ma mi continuo a fidare della ns dirigenza...questo acquisto dimostra cmq che mi sa che hanno capito che i top top da noi non vengono...diego costa e aubameyang perchè chiedono ingaggi monstre....morata ci ha preferito mourinho...belotti perchè cairo continua a chiedere cifre folli...se è cosi allora giusto puntare su giovani di talento e di prospettiva...sperando che ci vada bene...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, normale.
> 
> Si parlava di top mondiali per l'attacco...



Ma i giornali tutti concordavano sui Morata/Abumayng/ Belotti più o meno, deve esserci stato qualcuno del MIlan che ha fatto uscire questi nomi e secondo me proprio Fassone.

Bastava non tirare fuori certi nomi, cosi la gente non si faceva illusioni. Parli di top in attacco, Montella che va a parlare di Morata + Belotti, vuol dire dare false speranze ai tifosi. Dopo anni era meglio evitare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Giugno 2017)

Il giocatore e una scomessa, questo e chiaro. Pero al momento non possiamo prendere attaccanti top fatti, dobbiamo prendere giocatori che non hanno ancora fatto il salto definitivo. Andre Silva e uno di questi. Ben venga sperando che faccia il suo, magari insieme a Kalinic. Potenzialmente e un attacco mille volte meglio di quello con cui ci siamo trovato nelle ultime stagioni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Giugno 2017)

Io aspetterei le cifre ufficiali.
Domanda per i tecnici....
L arrivo di André Silva preclude quello di Belotti?? 
Possono giocare insieme o l uno esclude l altro???


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Porto vorrebbe 40 milioni ma Mendes sta cercando chiudere a 30 più bonus.*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo, io penso che la trattativa Belotti continuerà fino ad agosto.
> Però c'è il pericolo Kalinic, l'incubo è quello.



Guarda, non mi stupirei che l'attaccante esperto da affiancare non sia alla fine lo stesso Bacca... con Lapadula in partenza.


----------



## Love (11 Giugno 2017)

aggiungo una cosa però...se prendiamo questo a tipo 30 + bonus...e cediamo bacca a 20...forse un top top lo prendiamo...però non ci voglio pensare per i motivi prima descritti...l'appeal per prendere i fenomeni ancora non l'abbiamo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Giugno 2017)

Non lo conosco onestamente ed ho sempre molta paura dei giocatori portoghesi...

Non nego però che è un piacere vedere che - dopo anni - prendiamo giocatori che paiono frutto di un'attenta programmazione e di un progetto definito e, soprattutto, non del genoa...

Fiducia a M&F... Anche se ci portano Kalimero-Kalinic, che non è certo un nome che scalda i cuori, ma - in fondo - per come stiamo messi, un comprimario serve...


----------



## Aron (11 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mah.. mi fido di Mirabelli.
> Ora però non buttiamo i soldi per Kalinic, aspettiamo piuttosto agosto e prima liberiamoci di Bacca.



Intanto se cedi Lapadula e Bacca e compri Kalinic e Andrè Silva fai un netto upgrade. 

L'eventuale campione affermato che arriva in attacco a questo punto può essere solo una seconda punta o un'ala.


----------



## Konrad (11 Giugno 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che non mi è chiara è perchè ci siano già le visite mediche e non l'accordo economico con il Porto, almeno per i giornali e le tv; vorrà dire che F&M l'accordo con i portoghesi ce l'hanno già.



Il Porto...fa quello che dice Mendes. Cerca in giro sulla rete quali commistioni ci sono tra la società e la gestifute.


----------



## ralf (11 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anch'io l'avevo paragonato a Morata ma ha meno potenza.
> 
> Jesus forse ?


uhm, questo mi sembra giocare di più per la squadra.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Di Marzio: il Porto vorrebbe 40 milioni ma Mendes sta cercando chiudere a 30 più bonus.*
> 
> ...



Portassero un Fabregas almeno dai..


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2017)

Ma scusate sto guardando le news estere e vedo ogni tifoso di altre squadre come inglesi , tedeschi ecc ecc disperati perché non l hanno preso loro ...

I casi sono 2 o noi non sappiamo neanche chi sia e quindi lo bolliamo come " scommessa " per partito preso o nel resto del mondo lo sopravvalutano


----------



## Pit96 (11 Giugno 2017)

Scommessa, se abbiamo speso poco più di 30 milioni potrebbe essere un buon affare


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Però scusatemi...credo proprio che si stia esagerando su Kalinic. Ma proprio perché stiamo per prendere a 45/50 milioni una scommessa che più scommessa non si può sarebbe il caso di "bilanciarla" a livello di alternative con un buon giocatore che conosce bene il campionato e che ha uno stile di gioco che il tecnico predilige. Anche su questo punto è il caso di mettersela via...Montella sarà il ns allenatore per la prossima stagione e a meno che qualcuno non ne auguri un fallimento, è normale che possa chiedere giocatori secondo lui funzionali.
> Poi Schick è forte...Keita è forte...tutti forti...tranne Kalinic. Non sarà un top player (non ci priove!) ma è un upgrade rispetto a Bacca...credo di si...e rispetto al volenteroso Lapadula...con tutto il rispetto per lui, nemmeno da metterli a confronto.
> 
> Mi fa ridere infine pensare che tanti giudicano l'acquisto di Belotti assurdo e rischioso, ma regna pressoché il silenzio sull'acquisto di un giovanissimo che segna, pure poco, in un campionato che gioca in una delle due squadre migliori e che è paragonabile a una serie B in cui sono inserite anche Juve e Roma e la Fiorentina (Sporting). Poi non ci dimentichiamo il potere di Mendes...che al Porto (per tutta una serie di commistioni di reciproco vantaggio) impone i giocatori e anche la loro titolarità.
> ...



Idem per me, ma se Silva arrivasse per 30 + bonus / 40, il prezzo sarebbe congruo alla sua carriera fino ad adesso, a differenza del Gallo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Giugno 2017)

Grandissimo. Giocatore di talento puro. Potente, rapido e SOPRATUTTO tecnico, fraseggia perfettamente con i compagni. Basta vedere come giocava con Brahimi, uno spettacolo. Ha tanta classe. Io sono molto contento e soddisfatto di Mirabelli. Ancora uno sforzo per Conti Biglia e Forsberg e torniamo a imporre il nostro gioco.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate sto guardando le news estere e vedo ogni tifoso di altre squadre come inglesi , tedeschi ecc ecc disperati perché non l hanno preso loro ...
> 
> I casi sono 2 o noi non sappiamo neanche chi sia e quindi lo bolliamo come " scommessa " per partito preso o nel resto del mondo lo sopravvalutano



.


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2017)

se rimane donna arriva ibra


----------



## Superpippo80 (11 Giugno 2017)

Se si chiude a 30 più bonus ci sono i soldi per un top a centrocampo o esterno d'attacco.

Scusate se sono ripetitivo, ma io farei follie per *Son* del Tottenham.


----------



## Robix (11 Giugno 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Guarda, non mi stupirei che l'attaccante esperto da affiancare non sia alla fine lo stesso Bacca... con Lapadula in partenza.



bacca sarà ceduto...

nell'altro topic lo dicevo e si sta realizzando
1 giovane di belle speranze, andrè silva...
1 con esperienza che sarà kalinic e si farà pure questo


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, normale.
> 
> Si parlava di top mondiali per l'attacco...


L'unico seriamente avvicinato è morata e sul quale abbiamo preso la prima mazzata di questo mercato. Gli altri erano seguiti ma sono totalmente fuori mercato. O valutati in modo assurdo o per richieste di ingaggio eccessive


----------



## JohnShepard (11 Giugno 2017)

Il ragazzo è bravo e promettente, evidentemente la società si sta per il momento cautelando per presentarsi ai preliminari con una punta e poi a mercato inoltrato, quando le società abbasseranno le pretese sui cartellini, si tenterà di prendere un top, io la penso così. Aspettiamo poi di vedere le cifre dell'accordo per fare le nostre valutazioni


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Giugno 2017)

markjordan ha scritto:


> se rimane donna arriva ibra



Sarebbe da prendere solo per il marketing della maglietta.


----------



## Dapone (11 Giugno 2017)

secondo me è una scommessa al pari di Belotti.


----------



## gabuz (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Di Marzio: il Porto vorrebbe 40 milioni ma Mendes sta cercando chiudere a 30 più bonus.*
> 
> ...



Con Belotti e James Rodriguez si sposa bene


----------



## siioca (11 Giugno 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei le cifre ufficiali.
> Domanda per i tecnici....
> L arrivo di André Silva preclude quello di Belotti??
> Possono giocare insieme o l uno esclude l altro???



Direi di si, André Silva è un giocatore che gli piace svariare,prendere palla anche sulla trequarti e avanzare, Belotti invece è piu punta vecchio stampo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Giugno 2017)

Sto leggendo anche tanti tifosi di altre squadre che si complimentano col milan (pure juventini)...devo dire che sono ogni minuto più soddisfatto!


----------



## Superpippo80 (11 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me prendiamo Kalinic e poi a metà Agosto si proverà l'ultima chance per Belotti, puntando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e provando a prenderlo a 50-55 + uno-due giocatori.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Se si chiude a 30 più bonus ci sono i soldi per un top a centrocampo o esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Scusate se sono ripetitivo, ma io farei follie per *Son* del Tottenham.



Magari Son...

Sottovalutatissimo, anche dalla sua stessa squadra...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Se si chiude a 30 più bonus ci sono i soldi per un top a centrocampo o esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Scusate se sono ripetitivo, ma io farei follie per *Son* del Tottenham.



Se vabbè , come quelli che scrivono ... forte Kane , forte Eriksen.... e grazie al C .

Son è un Top TOP mondiale ... sia da punta ATT che da ATS o ES ... esterno Sx è sprecato perché ha un tiro che è un fucile è un fisico da punta.

Ma sono giocatori oltre , non li venderanno mai .. come se dicessi , bravo Emre Can compriamo lui ? Bravo Lallana.. prendiamolo ..

Impossibile anche da prezzare, quanto può costare Kane ? SON ?? 70/80 milioni ?

Ps: si conosco benissimo i giocatori della Premier


----------



## ralf (11 Giugno 2017)

Qualche stats: 1 goal ogni 158 minuti, 1 goal ogni 6.13 tiri.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esatto è questo che mi fa arrabbiare non tanto il giocatore in se che vabbe.. ma avevamo detto basta alle gallianate però secondo voi i giornali che per mesi hanno tirato fuori Belotti, Abumyang e Morata. Evidentemente qualcuno della società ha mandato questi nomi ai vari giornali..
> 
> Ed ora ci troviamo Kalimero e Andre Silva.




ma di quali gallianate stai parlando scusa??


----------



## Dapone (11 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Porto vorrebbe 40 milioni ma Mendes sta cercando chiudere a 30 più bonus.*



questa rapidità nella trattativa secondo me è anche per mandare un messaggio ai vari Cairo che tentano di innescare l'asta.
il messaggio è "abbiamo fretta di completare una squadra, i soldi ci sono e i giocatori in giro per il mondo sono tanti. se vuoi vendere vendi, altrimenti ciao"


----------



## RickyB83 (11 Giugno 2017)

Di testa è un fenomeno.. Vedrete..


----------



## koti (11 Giugno 2017)

Mi fido di Mirabelli, ma spero non sia stato preso soltanto per mancanza di alternative e che, soprattutto, sia stato visionato a dovere.


----------



## Garrincha (11 Giugno 2017)

A 30 40 milioni viste le cifre che girano è una scommessa che si può rischiare, certi serve qualcuno di affidabile dietro nel caso non ripaghi


----------



## Konrad (11 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Secondo me prendiamo Kalinic e poi a metà Agosto si proverà l'ultima chance per Belotti, puntando anche sulla volontà del giocatore e provando a prenderlo a 50-55 + uno-due giocatori.



Scusa non ho capito...ritieni che potremmo prendere Andre Silva, Kalinic e Belotti?
Proprio solo se giocassimo a 2 punte...ma direi di poterlo escludere. Questi 3 dubito li avrebbe in rosa nemmeno una squadra che puntasse ad arrivare in fondo sia in CL, che in Coppa Italia e che puntasse allo Scudetto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Giugno 2017)

A 30 milioni è un affare clamoroso. Ripeto, noi non è che potessimo permetterci i top player, questo è un giovane in rampa di lancio preso ad una buona cifra. Speriamo esploda.


----------



## mark (11 Giugno 2017)

Tutti quelli che si lamentano sono gli stessi che poi quando un giocatore esplode e lo valutano 80/90 milioni dicono "eh ma bisognava prenderlo prima" vero?


----------



## Pit96 (11 Giugno 2017)

Ma è così sicuro che venga?


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da prendere solo per il marketing della maglietta.


farebbe fare 30 gol pure a bacca


----------



## RickyB83 (11 Giugno 2017)

Dapone ha scritto:


> questa rapidità nella trattativa secondo me è anche per mandare un messaggio ai vari Cairo che tentano di innescare l'asta.
> il messaggio è "abbiamo fretta di completare una squadra, i soldi ci sono e i giocatori in giro per il mondo sono tanti. se vuoi vendere vendi, altrimenti ciao"



Condivido


----------



## ignaxio (11 Giugno 2017)

*Secondo il sito di statistiche "Opta" André Silva è il più giovane dei soli 5 giocatori che hanno già segnato 6 gol nelle qualificazioni europee a Russia 2018.*


----------



## Pit96 (11 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## sion (11 Giugno 2017)

Preso con gli stessi soldi che abbiamo speso per bacca,chi si lamenta non ha chiare le potenzialità del ragazzo


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Di Marzio: il Porto vorrebbe 40 milioni ma Mendes sta cercando chiudere a 30 più bonus.*
> 
> ...



Io non lo conosco,ma è giovane e se il prezzo è sui 30 milioni è una scommessa che si può fare. Certo,spero che gli sia affiancato qualcuno di più esperto (magari non Kalinic),ma preferisco di gran lunga questi prospetti (tra l'altro leggo in giro gente che ne parla bene,tranne gli interisti,ma quelli rosicano), perciò non posso essere scontenta. Il mercato non solo non è finito, ma non è neanche iniziato, quindi non escludo affatto che almeno un altro davanti arrivi.


----------



## Superpippo80 (11 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Scusa non ho capito...ritieni che potremmo prendere Andre Silva, Kalinic e Belotti?
> Proprio solo se giocassimo a 2 punte...ma direi di poterlo escludere. Questi 3 dubito li avrebbe in rosa nemmeno una squadra che puntasse ad arrivare in fondo sia in CL, che in Coppa Italia e che puntasse allo Scudetto.



Se Silva lo paghiamo 30, Kalinic 25 e il Gallo 50 più contropartite tecniche, è possibile. Poi mettici le contestuali cessioni di Bacca e Lapadula.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2017)

io non dico nulla sul giocatore xkè non lo conosco...quindi aspetterò di vederlo per farmi un'idea...però ci avete promesso in più di una conferenza e intervista 2 top player...quindi vedete di non prenderci in giro xkè dopo anni vergognosi e schifosi non meritiamo di essere perculati di nuovo...massima fiducia xkè stanno dimostrando impegno e stanno lavorando 24 ore al giorno...però vediamo di portare anche giocatori di peso...


----------



## ralf (11 Giugno 2017)

Ojogo parla di 40 mln.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2017)

*Sportitalia : Il giocatore è costato al Milan 36 milioni di euro*


----------



## ScArsenal83 (11 Giugno 2017)

. Per quale motivo è stato cancellato il messaggio?cosa c'era scritto che non andava di cui non mi sono reso conto?grazie


----------



## Konrad (11 Giugno 2017)

Comunque parrebbe che sia fatta...quindi che dire?
1) Auguro ad Andre Silva (che almeno di secondo nome ricorda tanto un totem dell'ultimo vero Milan) di vincere qui il suo primo Campionato Italiano e la sua prima Champions League;
2) Auguro a noi tutti di aver trovato la prima vera Prima punta di tutta la storia portoghese;
3) Mi complimento davvero con il magico duo F&M...e lo faccio oggi, nell'incertezza su quale potrà essere il reale impatto di AS in Italia...perché comunque questa è un'operazione da grande club...per importanza degli interlocutori, per futuribilità del giocatori, per tempi e modi. *BRAVI!*
4) Sono certo che non sia finita qui.


----------



## pablog1585 (11 Giugno 2017)

Dapone ha scritto:


> secondo me è una scommessa al pari di Belotti.



Quoto


----------



## sion (11 Giugno 2017)

Chiuso a 36 milioni bonus compresi


----------



## ScArsenal83 (11 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Tutti quelli che si lamentano sono gli stessi che poi quando un giocatore esplode e lo valutano 80/90 milioni dicono "eh ma bisognava prenderlo prima" vero?



Bravissimo........


----------



## __king george__ (11 Giugno 2017)

quando ho visto 844 visitatori nella sezione calciomercato mi è preso un colpo.....beh speriamo bene su questo ragazzo


----------



## Superpippo80 (11 Giugno 2017)

*Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*


----------



## Lo Gnu (11 Giugno 2017)

Boh, io continuo a essere gasatissimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia : Il giocatore è costato al Milan 36 milioni di euro*



A 60 milioni della clausola sarei stata contraria anche se il giocatore mi piace parecchio, a 36 secondo me è un grande affare, per me non preclute manco un'altro attaccante.


----------



## Robix (11 Giugno 2017)

*Pedullà - André Silva-Milan: da 60 di clausola a poco più di 35 per i problemi di FPF del Porto. Scontone*


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*



Mah.. 38 questo 20 l'altro.. ma non era meglio prendersi con gli stessi soldi Diego Costa?


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Giugno 2017)

non lo conosco affatto, ma le cifre mi sembrano buone, niente di folle, inoltre il giocatore è futuribile, e soprattutto mi piace la tempistica della società. 

zero chiacchiere inutili, giornali e stampa perculati e intanto ufficializziamo i giocatori.


----------



## Jonnys (11 Giugno 2017)

Sono veramente soddisfatto dell'acquisto! Giocatore veramente estroso che presto potrebbe diventare un top mondiale (ricordate dove era Belotti 18 mesi fa!). Agli scettici, dico soltanto di non farsi ingannare dai numeri. Segna relativamente "poco" perchè lui è più un 10 che una prima punta di rigore alla Belotti. E' chiaro quindi che se confrontate le sue statistiche a quelle di Belotti il paragone non regge, tutto dipende a quanti metri dalla porta uno gioca. Comunque spero venga presa una bella prima punta (Kalinic a 25 milioni sarebbe perfetto) per avere un attacco completo con giocatori con caratteristiche diverse.


----------



## sballotello (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Di Marzio: il Porto vorrebbe 40 milioni ma Mendes sta cercando chiudere a 30 più bonus.*
> 
> ...



bene cosi, se lo abbiamo preso è perchè piace a Mirabelli, non per fare favori a chicchessia. Quanto meno abbiamo dato anche una sferzata al nostro mercato per quanto riguarda l'attacco


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2017)

Robix ha scritto:


> *Pedullà - André Silva-Milan: da 60 di clausola a poco più di 35 per i problemi di FPF del Porto. Scontone*



Meno male che c'è stato il problema del fpf altrimenti non l'avremmo mai strappato a quella cifra, non mi sarei stupida anzi se chiedevano l'inter clausola, il Porto è una società "rognosa".


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. 38 questo 20 l'altro.. ma non era meglio prendersi con gli stessi soldi Diego Costa?



Diego Costa non sarebbe mai venuto da noi, al massimo poteva venire Pierre e Belotti anche se per 70 milioni che stia pure a Torino.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*



benissimo! affare! c'é qualcuno che si lamenta ancora?? ah già non abbiamo preso Ronaldo.. buuuh i cinesi poveri! buuuuh le gallianate..


----------



## __king george__ (11 Giugno 2017)

un utente sulla gazzetta lo paragona ad Immobile....io non lo conosco sto Silva....ma spero che non sia davvero una sorta di Immobile.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*



Mah grossi dubbi


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...



Sono i soldi di Keita.

Ci può stare dai.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## ralf (11 Giugno 2017)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Sono veramente soddisfatto dell'acquisto! Giocatore veramente estroso che presto potrebbe diventare un top mondiale (ricordate dove era Belotti 18 mesi fa!). Agli scettici, dico soltanto di non farsi ingannare dai numeri. Segna relativamente "poco" perchè lui è più un 10 che una prima punta di rigore alla Belotti. E' chiaro quindi che se confrontate le sue statistiche a quelle di Belotti il paragone non regge, tutto dipende a quanti metri dalla porta uno gioca. Comunque spero venga presa una bella prima punta (Kalinic a 25 milioni sarebbe perfetto) per avere un attacco completo con giocatori con caratteristiche diverse.


Quoto, è più seconda punta.


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. 38 questo 20 l'altro.. ma non era meglio prendersi con gli stessi soldi Diego Costa?


ma non vengono questi
non avete visto morata


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Giugno 2017)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma non vengono questi
> non avete visto morata



Ma per me Morata non è venuto solo perché affezionato troppo troppo alla juve


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2017)

Andre Silva cmq potenzialmente se li mangia a colazione sia Belotti che Morata che non sono due top mondo. Per cui non vedo cosa ci sia da lamentarsi: avrei capito ci avessero promesso gente come Auba Diego Costa e così via


----------



## PoloNegativo (11 Giugno 2017)

Guardando qualche video su youtube sembrerebbe che si tratti di un giocatore abbastanza completo che aiuta anche alla manovra. I colpi ci sono. Quello che mi interessa ora, data la sua età, è se ci sia da parte sua grande voglia di migliorare... E dal modo di giocare, mi stupirei se non ci fosse.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> benissimo! affare! c'é qualcuno che si lamenta ancora?? ah già non abbiamo preso Ronaldo.. buuuh i cinesi poveri! buuuuh le gallianate..



Penso che la gente che si "lamenta" non ha nulla contro il ragazzo ma si aspettava un'altro attaccante top, se la cifra è quella per me un'altro attaccante lo prendiamo sicuro sono sicura che non daremo il peso all'attacco tutto a questo ragazzo.


----------



## Dieg (11 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi piacciono ste trattative rese pubbliche solo quando sono praticamente concluse.
> Parlando del giocatore stesso, ho guardato qualche video (*zero* partite intere) e mi sono fatto un minimo di idea: mi sembra un attaccante piuttosto completo e che potrebbe diventare davvero forte, ma è palesemente troppo acerbo per trascinare una squadra che deve assolutamente qualificarsi alla prossima CL. Dico questo perché mi pare ormai ovvio che verrà abbinato a Kalinic, quindi preparatevi



Concordo.
Che dire, mi hanno preso in contropiede. Speriamo non si riveli un pacco.


----------



## siioca (11 Giugno 2017)

Si vocifera che Andrè Silva sarà il nostro nuovo 10.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...





markjordan ha scritto:


> ma non vengono questi
> non avete visto morata



Ma Morata aveva comunque "mercato"

Diego Costa a parte la Cina non è che abbia molte scelte.. il suo problema era l'ingaggio ma si poteva benissimo pagare il Chelsea 40 e dare 10 mln al giocatore. Se vuoi davvero tornare ad essere il top devi incominciare a fare queste trattative, se non sei in grado di fare certe spese allora come paghi i top tra qualche anno?


----------



## siioca (11 Giugno 2017)

Comunque Silva per il modo di giocare, tra i nomi che circolavano è il piu simile a Morata.


----------



## mabadi (11 Giugno 2017)

comunque se dovesse partire bacca non basterebbe di certo solo silva. Quindi necessariamente arriverà un'altra punta


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2017)

Robix ha scritto:


> *Pedullà - André Silva-Milan: da 60 di clausola a poco più di 35 per i problemi di FPF del Porto. Scontone*



Sarei veramente felice solo se arrivasse anche Costa, ma è impossibile


----------



## mil77 (11 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma per me Morata non è venuto solo perché affezionato troppo troppo alla juve



no non è venuto perché, quando era già d'accordo con il Milan, è arrivato lo United a offrirgli di più e un'altra vetrina internazionale


----------



## pablog1585 (11 Giugno 2017)

Piuttosto che svenarsi per Morata o Belotti va bene un giovane in rampa di lancio


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia : Il giocatore è costato al Milan 36 milioni di euro*



Va benissimo a ste cifre


----------



## VonVittel (11 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*



Non so, è rischioso prendere giocatori dal Porto, soprattutto a quel prezzo. Vedremo se sarà un bidone oppure un grande talento



siioca ha scritto:


> Si vocifera che Andrè Silva sarà il nostro nuovo 10.



E quindi Kalinic avrà la 9


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi dobbiamo essere ottimisti. 
Primo: abbiamo preso il centravanti titolare del Portogallo , campione di Europa in carica .
Secondo, non puoi avere il rispetto totale di un giocatore eccezionale come Ronaldo se non hai un grande talento
Terzo , è un giocatore fatto per il gioco di Montella, spalle alla porta non è Bacca, la sua fisicità gli consente di dare una continuità al gioco. E poi ha un colpo di testa fantastico.


----------



## Crox93 (11 Giugno 2017)

Io sono felice
Avevo giá capito non arrivava un top, ma meglio un bel giovane che Cosolic


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2017)

*Campopiano, con Andre Silva era fatta praticamente un mese fa, mancavano solo alcuni dettagli e l'incontro finale con Mendes.*


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarei veramente felice solo se arrivasse anche Costa, ma è impossibile



D'accordo con te.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Campopiano, con Andre Silva era fatta praticamente un mese fa, mancavano solo alcuni dettagli ed l'incontro finale con Mendes.*



E questo in risposta a chi lo vede come un colpo di ripiego...ripeto, stiamo calmi che ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2017)

A parer mio è un rischio, ma molto meno rischioso lui a 38 che belotti a 80 (minimo) per quanto Belotti mi piaccia. Bene così


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> no non è venuto perché, quando era già d'accordo con il Milan, è arrivato lo United a offrirgli di più e un'altra vetrina internazionale


ovvio
e costa va in cina x i soldi o ne avrebbe a iosa prima di noi se volesse meno grana


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Giugno 2017)

Con i 64 già spesi e aggiunti i 38 per André Silva siamo a cento esatti. Uno più uno meno. 
Con Biglia e Keita si chiude il mercato.

A meno che Gigio parte o il presidente mette mano ancora al portafogli


----------



## GenioSavicevic (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...



A prescindere dal se sia forte o meno abbiamo solo un grosso problema:squadra troppo troppo troppo giovane per ottenere subito risultati, obiettivamente mi sembra una squadra molto valida in ottica futura ma poco nel presente, quanto meno non da 4 posto. Con 20enni che arrivano dalla provincia o addirittura dall'estero non puoi ambire subito a risultati certi. Attenzione, per me è meglio questa come politica ma sappiamo tutti che se non andremo in champions sarà una disfatta per noi tifosi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Giugno 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con i 64 già spesi e aggiunti i 38 per André Silva siamo a cento esatti. Uno più uno meno.
> Con Biglia e Keita si chiude il mercato.
> 
> A meno che Gigio parte o il presidente mette mano ancora al portafogli



kessie lo paghiamo fra 2 anni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Campopiano, con Andre Silva era fatta praticamente un mese fa, mancavano solo alcuni dettagli e l'incontro finale con Mendes.*



Questo sarebbe molto interessante. Speriamo sia vero.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...



Male, molto male. 
E dire che il duo era partito benissimo.
Bisognava prendere 1/2 top a tutti i costi per far fare subito il salto di qualità all'immagine del club, questa doveva essere la strategia e le uscite di Fassone sembravano averlo messo come punto fermo. Invece questi chi vanno a prendere per un ruolo fondamentale come la punta? un giovane tutto da verificare, tra l'altro dal campionato portoghese poi. Mah.
Queste sono operazioni da fare quando hai gia' una squadra con uno zoccolo duro di gioatori forti, non noi che abbiamo bisogno almeno in qualcuno dei ruoli nevralgici di certezze. 
Biglia e Kessie sono profili che hanno una logica se poi prendi due top, o un top e quasi top per la mezz'ala tecnica (o trequartista o esterno offensivo sx)e per la prima punta.
Che poi non ho capito, ma che avevano davvero intenzione di andare a prendere Morata, Aubameyang o J. o sondare J.Rodriguez con 40ml e 7 di ingaggio?
Fassone e Mirabelli non possono non sapere che per strappare un top player nella nostra situazione non puoi offrire di meno dei top club ma offrire di piu'. Se vai da Morata o Aube vuol dire che sei pronto a sborsare 60/70 ml di cartellino e 10/12 di ingaggio, altrimenti taci e non vai a vederli giocare.
E 2 top o almeno uno trapagandoli bisognava prenderli. Stop.

Tra l'altro ormai ė chiara come la linea "editoriale" di riferimento sia quella di Lazio o Roma/Napoli al massimo e ho detto tutto. Poi ci stupiamo che Keita opti a tutti i costi per la Juve e non per noi.

Mah, male, anzi malissimo...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Giugno 2017)

Mi voglio fidare della società come sempre detto 
sono stati rapidi 
spero solo che Silva sia quel calciatore che nasce ogni 50 anni
nel caso del porto anche 150 anni in quel ruolo


----------



## 97lorenzo (11 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. 38 questo 20 l'altro.. ma non era meglio prendersi con gli stessi soldi Diego Costa?



certo mi pare ovvio con una leggere differenza il compenso di costa 20 milioni lordi contro massimo 6 lordi


----------



## Moffus98 (11 Giugno 2017)

Grande colpo, se sono vere le cifre, ovvero a 36-38 milioni è un grande affare. Ma secondo me non sarà lui il grande colpo in attacco.


----------



## Therealsalva (11 Giugno 2017)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Male, molto male.
> E dire che il duo era partito benissimo.
> Bisognava prendere 1/2 top a tutti i costi per far fare subito il salto di qualità all'immagine del club, questa doveva essere la strategia e le uscite di Fassone sembravano averlo messo come punto fermo. Invece questi chi vanno a prendere per un ruolo fondamentale come la punta? un giovane tutto da verificare, tra l'altro dal campionato portoghese poi. Mah.
> Queste sono operazioni da fare quando hai gia' una squadra con uno zoccolo duro di gioatori forti, non noi che abbiamo bisogno almeno in qualcuno dei ruoli nevralgici di certezze.
> ...



Ah non sapevo che domani chiudesse il mercato! Siamo messi bene allora, siamo gli unici ad aver comprato


----------



## Dapone (11 Giugno 2017)

io sono contento di come stanno lavorando Fax & Max.
sinceramente non conoscevo silva prima di sentirlo nominare sul forum. però sembra un buon prospetto a cifre non esagerate (viste le quotazioni che circolano).
detto questo potranno anche cannarlo un acquisto, l'importante è che hanno mostrato idee chiare e azioni rapide dove serve.
mi piace questo nuovo corso. 
ce lo meritiamo.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2017)

Molto male.
Giocatore fumoso e poco prolifico. Totalmente inidoneo a guidare una squadra che vuole tornare in Champions. Pessima scelta.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma i giornali tutti concordavano sui Morata/Abumayng/ Belotti più o meno, deve esserci stato qualcuno del MIlan che ha fatto uscire questi nomi e secondo me proprio Fassone.
> 
> Bastava non tirare fuori certi nomi, cosi la gente non si faceva illusioni. Parli di top in attacco, Montella che va a parlare di Morata + Belotti, vuol dire dare false speranze ai tifosi. Dopo anni era meglio evitare.



Il Milan ci ha provato per tutti e 3, ma quest'anno senza champions e dopo anni di vacche magre, era pressoché impossibile agguantare un top.


----------



## Aron (11 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*



Il prossimo mi sa che sarà Forsberg


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Molto male.
> Giocatore fumoso e poco prolifico. Totalmente inidoneo a guidare una squadra che vuole tornare in Champions. Pessima scelta.



E chi l'ha detto che debba essere lui la guida?


----------



## sballotello (11 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ci ha provato per tutti e 3, ma quest'anno senza champions e dopo anni di vacche magre, era pressoché impossibile agguantare un top.



sono daccordo


----------



## Superpippo80 (11 Giugno 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con i 64 già spesi e aggiunti i 38 per André Silva siamo a cento esatti. Uno più uno meno.
> Con Biglia e Keita si chiude il mercato.
> 
> A meno che Gigio parte o il presidente mette mano ancora al portafogli



Dimentichi Conti, probabilmente Forsberg e forse Krykowiak.
Kessie lo paghi tra due anni.


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2017)

Io penso che quando non hai il budget del City e dello United, e quando non puoi permetterti errori, devi andare necessariamente sulle certezze.

Questo, diciamocelo, è una scommessa. Sai quello che costa ma non sai quello che vale.

Speriamo bene, in ogni caso. Ma auguro però che non non ne buttino 30 su Kalinic. Sarebbe esiziale.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2017)

.
[MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] ti è stato già detto di non generalizzare e di rispettare le idee altrui


----------



## Therealsalva (11 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> E chi l'ha detto che debba essere lui la guida?



Infatti. È una scommessa che ci sta, d'altronde l'Inter l'ha fatto con Icardi (Nonostante sia fuori di testa) e non mi pare sia cascata male


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io penso che quando non hai il budget del City e dello United, e quando non puoi permetterti errori, devi andare necessariamente sulle certezze.
> 
> Questo, diciamocelo, è una scommessa. Sai quello che costa ma non sai quello che vale.
> 
> Speriamo bene, in ogni caso. Ma auguro però che non non ne buttino 30 su Kalinic. Sarebbe esiziale.



Sono cose talmente ovvie che non dovremmo nemmeno scriverle, invece...

Oh poi magari ne fanno comunque uno forte davanti, ma a sto punto ad Agosto


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io penso che quando non hai il budget del City e dello United, e quando non puoi permetterti errori, devi andare necessariamente sulle certezze.
> 
> Questo, diciamocelo, è una scommessa. Sai quello che costa ma non sai quello che vale.
> 
> Speriamo bene, in ogni caso. Ma auguro però che non non ne buttino 30 su Kalinic. Sarebbe esiziale.



Davanti faranno altro, dando per scontato gli addii di Sampei e Lapa.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Giugno 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ah non sapevo che domani chiudesse il mercato! Siamo messi bene allora, siamo gli unici ad aver comprato



Il tipo di acquisto fa capire che aria inizia a tirate.
Questa ė la mia impressione, poi oh sarei felice di essere smentito...ma non credo purtroppo.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe molto interessante. Speriamo sia vero.



Conoscendo Mirabelli E SCONTATO che sia vero; l'avrà visto rivisto e rivisto ancora; nome che non è trapelato quasi fino alla conclusione e; e il nuovo modus operandi
Non esprimo giudizi sul giocatore non conoscendolo, mi fido dela società e spero che arrivino 2 top uno a centrocampo e uno in attacco come promesso da Fasdone


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono cose talmente ovvie che non dovremmo nemmeno scriverle, invece...
> 
> Oh poi magari ne fanno comunque uno forte davanti, ma a sto punto ad Agosto



Lo fanno, lo fanno.

Questi sono i soldi del tuo amico senegalese.


----------



## Dieg (11 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> E chi l'ha detto che debba essere lui la guida?



Ma difatti. Il dinamico duo avrà senz'altro un disegno in mente.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Giugno 2017)

Ho riguardato qualche video, per quanto possano essi essere indicativi. Sul valore e sul potenziale del giocatore non posso esprimermi. 
Un paio di cose che mi sento di dire sono che dopo anni abbiamo un attaccante che non si limita a fare le sponde o a finalizzare, ma sa anche svariare e dialogare con i compagni, e che le sue caratteristiche combaciano pienamente con quelle indicate da Montella qualche settimana fa, quando parlava del suo attaccante ideale.
Altra cosa, sembra sia nata una collaborazione con Jorge Mendes. Teniamola d'occhio, per quanto, al momento, penso che i suoi assistiti più importanti siano per noi irraggiungibili.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2017)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Il tipo di acquisto fa capire che aria inizia a tirate.
> Questa ė la mia impressione, poi oh sarei felice di essere smentito...ma non credo purtroppo.



senza polemica, ci mancherebbe, ma che aria inizia a tirare?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. 38 questo 20 l'altro.. ma non era meglio prendersi con gli stessi soldi Diego Costa?



Si poi se fallisce non lo vendi più , almeno questo se diventa un pacco ha 20 anni e avendolo pagato 30 milioni lo rivendi subito


----------



## ralf (11 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo fanno, lo fanno.
> 
> Questi sono i soldi del tuo amico senegalese.



Probabile il 3-5-2 a sto punto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Giugno 2017)

A quelle cifre colpaccio. Questo lo tenevano d'occhio tutte le big d'Europa. 
E secondo me non preclude Belotti, anzi è una carta per trattare con più "cazzimma" concedetemi il termine. 
In definitiva vediamo come si sviluppa il mercato. Il big potrebbe essere James o un esterno. E in quel caso andrebbe bene comunque.


----------



## gianluca1193 (11 Giugno 2017)

Chissà quanti l'hanno visto giocare...


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (11 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...



Prenderemo anche Diego Costa dal Chelsea , prestito con diritto di riscatto / secco.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (11 Giugno 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ho riguardato qualche video, per quanto possano essi essere indicativi. Sul valore e sul potenziale del giocatore non posso esprimermi.
> Un paio di cose che mi sento di dire sono che dopo anni abbiamo un attaccante che non si limita a fare le sponde o a finalizzare, ma sa anche svariare e dialogare con i compagni, e che le sue caratteristiche combaciano pienamente con quelle indicate da Montella qualche settimana fa, quando parlava del suo attaccante ideale.
> Altra cosa, sembra sia nata una collaborazione con Jorge Mendes. Teniamola d'occhio, per quanto, al momento, penso che i suoi assistiti più importanti siano per noi irraggiungibili.



E' un buon acquisto ma non può essere l'unica punta. Io spero in Lacazette che a occhio si integrerebbe bene, ma almeno Kalinic (e non certo per 30 milioni). Per chiudere, oltre a Conti e Biglia, serve un signore a centrocampo e sarei molto contento


----------



## Therealsalva (11 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Probabile il 3-5-2 a sto punto.



Esatto, però Montella mi sembrava avesse espressamente parlato di 433 se non ricordo male!


----------



## Aron (11 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si poi se fallisce non lo vendi più , almeno questo se diventa un pacco ha 20 anni e avendolo pagato 30 milioni lo rivendi subito



Non è detto. Kovacic è stato pagato a peso d'oro dal Real Madrid. 

Se fallisce Andrè Silva è perché fallisce l'intera stagione del Milan, ma restando un giocatore futuribile manterebbe il suo valore base.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Prenderemo anche Diego Costa dal Chelsea , prestito con diritto di riscatto / secco.



Sarebbe un colpaccio clamoroso, forse (ma tanto forse) si potrebbe ipotizzare verso fine agosto in caso il chelsea non riesca a piazzarlo, ma la vedo molto dura. Sarebbe il colpo che farebbe tremare molti avversari


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ci ha provato per tutti e 3, ma quest'anno senza champions e dopo anni di vacche magre, era pressoché impossibile agguantare un top.



Si ma se ci provi con offerte non idonee sapendolo, perchė si sa che Aubameyang e Belotti non li prendi con 40/50 ml e offrendogli ingaggio uguale o piu' basso della concorrenza, che tentativi sono? A quel punto meglio non andare a fare figuracce e puntare chi puoi puntare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo fanno, lo fanno.
> 
> Questi sono i soldi del tuo amico senegalese.



Va bene così allora


----------



## Gekyn (12 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è detto. Kovacic è stato pagato a peso d'oro dal Real Madrid.
> 
> Se fallisce Andrè Silva è perché fallisce l'intera stagione del Milan, ma restando un giocatore futuribile manterebbe il suo valore base.



ha detto la stessa cosa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...



Un acquisto che non posso giudicare in quanto il giocatore non lo conosco se non per qualche highlight.

Posso dire che sembra si sia passati dal comprare un big al comprare un giovane e uno esperto non di grido.

Sul giovane sul forum si indicavano Dolberg e Schick, Mirabelli ha scelto Andre Silva. La velocitá della trattativa mi fa ben sperare perché indica che fosse una carta di riserva che aveva in tasca il diretur, quindi se ha scelto Silva a 38 invece che Schick a 25 o Dolberg a 30-35, vuol dire che vede piú potenziale in Silva. Dato che come mestiere lui fa lo scout dei giocatori e io l'ingegnere, mi fido del suo giudizio.

Peccato non essere riusciti a chiudere per il Gallo, ma evidentemente le richieste di Cairo erano fuori di cotenna. vedremo l'anno prossimo, nel frattempo affianchiamo Kalinic a Silva


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Giugno 2017)

Erano anni che non facevamo investimenti del genere. Sono molto contento, e sono anche sicuro che non sarà l'unico acquisto in avanti, secondo me un big arriverà in avanti (e forse anche a centrocampo).



Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si poi se fallisce non lo vendi più , almeno questo se diventa un pacco ha 20 anni e avendolo pagato 30 milioni lo rivendi subito



Lollo dai. Dicevamo le stesse cose di Tevez.. Carlitos vecchio di 30 che ci peserà sul gruppone.

Diego Costa è un mostro, si inventa i gol da solo e che va in doppia cifra.. in Italia in un campionato quando devi giocare contro le squadre zavorre tipo Crotone, Empoli ecc. lui riesce a vincerle da solo.


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Esatto, però Montella mi sembrava avesse espressamente parlato di 433 se non ricordo male!



Con Rodriguez e Conti si rischia molto a fare il 4-3-3. Sono più bravi ad attaccare che a difendere.
Per me sarebbe meglio virare sulla difesa a tre, ma ancora meglio sarebbe costruire una squadra che possa utilizzare più moduli come la Juventus.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con i 64 già spesi e aggiunti i 38 per André Silva siamo a cento esatti. Uno più uno meno.
> Con Biglia e Keita si chiude il mercato.
> 
> A meno che Gigio parte o il presidente mette mano ancora al portafogli



No dai , non si contano così


----------



## Doc55 (12 Giugno 2017)

Forse anche Van Basten nel 1987 era una scommessa, tutti avrebbero preferito un vero topo come Ian Rush.
Sappiamo poi come è' andata a finire&#55357;&#56860;
Fiducia a M&F


----------



## hiei87 (12 Giugno 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> E' un buon acquisto ma non può essere l'unica punta. Io spero in Lacazette che a occhio si integrerebbe bene, ma almeno Kalinic (e non certo per 30 milioni). Per chiudere, oltre a Conti e Biglia, serve un signore a centrocampo e sarei molto contento



Una punta ci vuole. Lacazette penso costi troppo. Credo (temo) arriverà Kalinic...
Comunque, io continuo a dire, a maggior ragione dopo l'arrivo di Silva, che, al di là del ruolo, questa squadra abbia bisogno di uno-due leader. Troppi giovani, molti dei quali provenienti da campionati stranieri, rischiano di non essere valorizzati in questo contesto.
Oltre a questo, concordo sul centrocampista. Biglia va bene, ma manca qualcosa. Io lascerei perdere Conti e mi focalizzerei su un colpo in mezzo al campo, senza dimenticare l'esterno d'attacco a sinistra. Anche lì, va bene Keita, va bene Forsberg, ma si parla sempre di scommesse, o poco più...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Giugno 2017)

*.*


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (12 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un colpaccio clamoroso, forse (ma tanto forse) si potrebbe ipotizzare verso fine agosto in caso il chelsea non riesca a piazzarlo, ma la vedo molto dura. Sarebbe il colpo che farebbe tremare molti avversari



Io sono convinto di questa cosa &#55357;&#56833;
Per me chiudiamo la prima parte di mercato con Conti, Keita / Folsberg, e Biglia.
Le/la stella arriveranno ad agosto, e per me potrebbero essere James e Diego costa, tutti e 2 in prestito con diritto/obbligo di riscatto.


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un colpaccio clamoroso, forse (ma tanto forse) si potrebbe ipotizzare verso fine agosto in caso il chelsea non riesca a piazzarlo, ma la vedo molto dura. Sarebbe il colpo che farebbe tremare molti avversari



In realtà Costa ha il desiderio di tornare all'Atletico, e penso che i Colchoneros siano disposti a pagarlo quanto vuole il Chelsea, quindi la soluzione ptorebbe fare tutti felici : Costa che fa un anno al Milan per andare al mondiale e poi torna dal suo amato Cholo, il Milan ha tempo per fare crescere Silva ed anche casomai prendere un'altra punta con i movimenti del prossimo anno e il Chelsea incassa quello che deve avere (con un anno di ritardo, ma non mi pare che Abramovich abbia problemi di liquidità)


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io penso che quando non hai il budget del City e dello United, e quando non puoi permetterti errori, devi andare necessariamente sulle certezze.




Le scelte erano due: investire tutto su due/tre giocatori molto forti e puntellare il resto con parametri zero e prestiti con diritti di riscatto, oppure comprare una serie di buoni/ottimi giocatori puntando sulla loro crescita potenziale.

Hanno optato per la seconda scelta, ma personalmente avrei preferito la prima.


----------



## Heaven (12 Giugno 2017)

Andre Silva mi gasa tantissimo... per me sarà una gran sorpresa.


----------



## bmb (12 Giugno 2017)

Non lo conosco, non lo giudico. Contento di aver schivato Aubameyang, Morata e Diego Costa. Questo almeno ha dimostrato di voler venire da noi.


----------



## antonio92 (12 Giugno 2017)

Doc55 ha scritto:


> Forse anche Van Basten nel 1987 era una scommessa, tutti avrebbero preferito un vero topo come Ian Rush.
> Sappiamo poi come è' andata a finire��
> Fiducia a M&F



si come no, vatti a leggere i numeri di van basten nelle stagioni premilan, 152 gol in 172 gare con l'ajax


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Campopiano, con Andre Silva era fatta praticamente un mese fa, mancavano solo alcuni dettagli e l'incontro finale con Mendes.*



Mi mancavano gli scoop retroattivi di Campopiano 

Proprio stamattina avevo scritto che a 60 milioni lo escludevo, difatti lo hanno preso a circa 35 e a questa cifra va benissimo, speriamo sia una scommessa vinta.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (12 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

Molto meglio spenderne 40 per Silva che 60/70 e passa per Belotti, dato che l'italiano non ha dimostrato nulla in più del portoghese.


----------



## Tobi (12 Giugno 2017)

ah ma come mai non c'è stato il teatrino con una bella cena in un ristorante portoghese, foto in posa, andre silva non ci tradisce e cose simili? ah gia ora abbiamo una dirigenza


----------



## __king george__ (12 Giugno 2017)

avendo visto pochissimissimo di lui ho dato un'occhiata a qualche video su youtube (per quel poco che può valere),qualche considerazione sparsa:

1)sapete chi mi ricorda? un pò il Bacca del Siviglia (quindi non male direi)....

2)mi sembra che sia molto forte fisicamente,proprio a livello di "sportellate" (cosa importante in Italia)

3)mi sembra che le difese e anche i portieri che ha trovato finora siano decisamente più scarsi di quelli che troverà da noi....

Adesso chiedo a qualcuno che lo conosce bene (non da youtube insomma) se conferma le mie impressioni di 9 minuti di video o meno....


----------



## Symon (12 Giugno 2017)

André Silva secondo me fà pensare ad un 4-2-3-1, in cui il giovane Portoghese stà dietro alla prima punta, che arriverà...
Prendere una seconda punta, metterla come punto cardine di un attacco che dovrà fare frotte di goal per arrivare a dei traguardi alti, è un grosso azzardo. Nel quadro invece di cambio modulo è una gran scelta imho. Anche nel Porto quest'anno ha ricoperto questo ruolo...ha anche forza fisica e sà pressare, da quel poco che ho visto, credo che sia un ruolo cucito su di lui.
C'è da aggiungere però che prima dell'arrivo di Tiquinho, aveva giocato con Jota e quindi come prima punta ed aveva fatto un bel pò di goal, ovviamente stiamo parlando di un campionato dove la difficoltà è nettamente inferiore a quello Italiano.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...





gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Chissà quanti l'hanno visto giocare...



È la stessa cosa che mi sono chiesto anch'io  io ammetto candidamente di non conoscerlo per niente, quindi l'unica cosa che posso fare e aspettare di vederlo in azione sul campo visto che dei giudizi sulla rete (con tutto il rispetto anche per chi scrive qui) non mi fido minimamente


----------



## L.Prandtl (12 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> senza polemica, ci mancherebbe, ma che aria inizia a tirare?



Quella di non prendere nessuno di quei 1 o 2 top che sembrava essere l'intenzione di Fassone per i ruoli nevralgici. Passare da Morata/Aube/Belotti a B.Silva ė un salto all'indietro enorme.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qual è la fonte di queste dichiarazioni?
> 
> Ti è stato detto non so quante volte che devi rispettare il regolamento.



hanno fatto un'intervista dopo Macedonia Spagna e ha risposto alla domanda...


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con Rodriguez e Conti si rischia molto a fare il 4-3-3. Sono più bravi ad attaccare che a difendere.
> Per me sarebbe meglio virare sulla difesa a tre, ma ancora meglio sarebbe costruire una squadra che possa utilizzare più moduli come la Juventus.



Attenzione! Rodriguez è sì uno specialista in fase offensiva, ma è molto, molto bravo a difendere, tant'è che quest'anno ha giocato spesso da difensore centrale (risultati ovviamente ridotti rispetto al classico ruolo di terzino), mi sembra proprio il giocatore perfetto per interpretare la "difesa a tre e mezzo di Montella". Ovviamente lui al contrario di De Sciglio se attacchi dalla sua parte può anche pensare a qualcosa in più del passaggio di tre metri a Romagnoli. 
In sostanza, per me sono possibili entrambe le soluzioni, ma il 352 taglierebbe fuori Suso di netto, perché non è Hazard che può segnare 15 gol a piacimento


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qual è la fonte di queste dichiarazioni?
> 
> Ti è stato detto non so quante volte che devi rispettare il regolamento.



Anche io sto cercando su internet ma non trovo nulla in merito, credo siano dichiarazioni fake.


----------



## koti (12 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo fanno, lo fanno.
> 
> Questi sono i soldi del tuo amico senegalese.


Cosa te lo fa pensare?

Su Sky hanno detto che il budget per l'attaccante centrale è di 70 milioni circa, e che questi soldi, con Morata sfumato e Belotti troppo costoso, saranno destinati a Silva + un'altra punta (probabile Kalinic). 

I soldi per Keita pare saranno spesi per un altro esterno, da 20/30 milioni (che sembra essere Forsberg).


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Giugno 2017)

Anche io sto cercando di vedere su internet se sono vere le dichiarazioni, ma non riesco a trovare niente.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Giugno 2017)

Benvenuto fenomeno


----------



## King of the North (12 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Giugno 2017)

ha pure aggiunto altro ma se non si può chiedo scusa e non continuo...l'intervista era ad una televisione spagnola quindi arriverà tra un pò presumo....


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2017)

*Qui si parla solo di Andrè Silva.*


----------



## siioca (12 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Symon (12 Giugno 2017)

Oltre al fatto che non mi pare nessuno abbiamo fatto proclami di scudetto o altro...Il rinascere per gradi è fisiologico, e rischioso renderlo frenetico. Sono tutti ottimi acquisti, con un top come Musacchio. Io fino ad ora sono stra-contento, e poi appunto imho siamo a metà mercato. Se il 60-70 % al raduno, fate conto voi come andrà a finire...Poi se parte Donnarumma cambiano totalmente le carte in tavola...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Giugno 2017)

Comunque i cinesi poveri sinira hanno cacciato:

Musacchio 18
Kessie 28
Rodriguez 18
Silva 38

102 milioni

Abbiamo giá fuori offerte per 
Keita + Biglia 50 M
Conti 20M

172 milioni...

Senza cessioni..

And counting


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lollo dai. Dicevamo le stesse cose di Tevez.. Carlitos vecchio di 30 che ci peserà sul gruppone.
> 
> Diego Costa è un mostro, si inventa i gol da solo e che va in doppia cifra.. in Italia in un campionato quando devi giocare contro le squadre zavorre tipo Crotone, Empoli ecc. lui riesce a vincerle da solo.



No ma attenzione che io Costa lo prenderei domani mattina .

Per me arriva anche un altro attaccante big , consideriamo che bacca a Lapa vanno via .. Niang pure e Honda è andato a fine contratto .

Fai due calcoli e vedrai che numericamente mancano proprio i giocatori base per la rosa


----------



## ignaxio (12 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...



Quotate



ralf ha scritto:


> Probabile il 3-5-2 a sto punto.





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Va bene così allora



La mia speranza è che si vada verso il 4-2-3-1. Perchè Rodriguez è comunque un terzino, perchè Biglia e Kessie stanno bene in centrocampo a due, perchè Suso e Bonaventura sono di natura esterni di centrocampo (tanto è vero che non attaccano mai la profondità). Resta da vedere se Silva sarà quello dietro o quello davanti.

Vediamo il numero. Se lascia intonsa la 10, magari...



koti ha scritto:


> Cosa te lo fa pensare?
> 
> Su Sky hanno detto che il budget per l'attaccante centrale è di 70 milioni circa, e che questi soldi, con Morata sfumato e Belotti troppo costoso, saranno destinati a Silva + un'altra punta (probabile Kalinic).
> 
> I soldi per Keita pare saranno spesi per un altro esterno, da 20/30 milioni (che sembra essere Forsberg).



Fassone ha detto che due giocatori internazionali sarebbero arrivati, anche per una questione d'immagine. Quindi me ne aspetto uno. Dando per buone queste cifre, Silva occuperebbe lo slot da 30, e un altro giocatore lo slot da 70 (o magari anche un po' meno, dipende).

Anche se dovesse arrivare Forsberg, rimango di quest'idea. Anche perchè se Bacca sloggia e pure Lapadula viene ceduto, entra qualcosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque i cinesi poveri sinira hanno cacciato:
> 
> Musacchio 18
> Kessie 28
> ...



 #poverihhhh


----------



## King of the North (12 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. 38 questo 20 l'altro.. ma non era meglio prendersi con gli stessi soldi Diego Costa?



No. Diego costa vuole l'atletico.....che paragone è? Diego costa è un campione ma rimarrebbe da noi una stagione per poi fare le valigie. Il Milan non è un albergo ad ore, ma una struttura seria che deve costruirsi pensando al presente e al futuro.


----------



## Casnop (12 Giugno 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ho riguardato qualche video, per quanto possano essi essere indicativi. Sul valore e sul potenziale del giocatore non posso esprimermi.
> Un paio di cose che mi sento di dire sono che dopo anni abbiamo un attaccante che non si limita a fare le sponde o a finalizzare, ma sa anche svariare e dialogare con i compagni, e che le sue caratteristiche combaciano pienamente con quelle indicate da Montella qualche settimana fa, quando parlava del suo attaccante ideale.
> Altra cosa, sembra sia nata una collaborazione con Jorge Mendes. Teniamola d'occhio, per quanto, al momento, penso che i suoi assistiti più importanti siano per noi irraggiungibili.


Osservazioni, le tue, che non possono che essere condivise: Andre Silva surroga pienamente le caratteristiche tecniche e tattiche di Morata, e non è casuale che il nome del giocatore sia salito in cima alle preferenze dopo Cardiff, e le dichiarazioni di Morata nel post partita. Giocatore che sfrutta il potenziale fisico e tecnico nel lavoro con la squadra, con un pieno inserimento nella manovra collettiva in favore delle iniziative di esterni e trequarti che vengono da dietro. Il modulo di elezione sarebbe dunque il 4231, con almeno un trequarti con particolare familiarità con il gol. E poi, Mendes, che da stasera entra ufficialmente nel giro dei superconsulenti del Milan con la prima operazione. Finalmente un agente che collabora con il club per far fare al medesimo, ed ovviamente ai suoi clienti, buoni affari. La differenza di stile rispetto a Raiola è evidente e, per fortuna del Milan, anche il livello medio dei suoi assistiti.


----------



## ralf (12 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quotate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho chiesto ad amici portoghesi e mi hanno confermato che è più seconda punta, un Morata meno finalizzatore, ma che gioca di più con la squadra. 

Morata is more of a finisher than Andre Silva. Andre is good as a complement for a finisher because of his movement and because he links very well with the midfield players.
This guy is a fantastic 2nd Forward. His movement is sublime, his technical skills too. I don't know if Milan will play a system with 2 strikers but Andre Silva needs that system to perform well. Has potencial to bang 20+ goals a season in serie A, but needs a lot of play time to get to that level.
He is not a striker. He is a 2nd forward that works a lot to find spaces. If he plays as a main forward he will not perform so well.


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...



Speriamo che tutto ciò faccia crescere il Rapporto con Mendes.. 
Comunque lui non lo conosco ma mi fido!


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che tutto ciò faccia crescere il Rapporto con Mendes..
> Comunque lui non lo conosco ma mi fido!



Io penso che si creata una sinergia

Magari arriva uno fra James e Diego costa


----------



## King of the North (12 Giugno 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con i 64 già spesi e aggiunti i 38 per André Silva siamo a cento esatti. Uno più uno meno.
> Con Biglia e Keita si chiude il mercato.
> 
> A meno che Gigio parte o il presidente mette mano ancora al portafogli



Non credo sia così.....nessuno della dirigenza ha parlato de budget. Vi ricordò che il giorno dopo il colsing si parlava di un budget di 50 mln, poi 100, poi 150.....vedremo. Su una cosa sono certo: si prenderà conti, un centrocampista titolare ed un attaccante esterno titolare. Oltre a questi verrà preso qualcuno per migliorare anche le riserve. Poi ovvio, ci sarà da lavorare molto con le cessioni...


----------



## Casnop (12 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ho chiesto ad amici portoghesi e mi hanno confermato che è più seconda punta, un Morata meno finalizzatore, ma che gioca di più con la squadra.
> 
> Morata is more of a finisher than Andre Silva. Andre is good as a complement for a finisher because of his movement and because he links very well with the midfield players.
> This guy is a fantastic 2nd Forward. His movement is sublime, his technical skills too. I don't know if Milan will play a system with 2 strikers but Andre Silva needs that system to perform well. Has potencial to bang 20+ goals a season in serie A, but needs a lot of play time to get to that level.
> He is not a striker. He is a 2nd forward that works a lot to find spaces. If he plays as a main forward he will not perform so well.


Lo spazio per una prima punta allora c'è. Vediamo dunque chi arriverà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ho chiesto ad amici portoghesi e mi hanno confermato che è più seconda punta, un Morata meno finalizzatore, ma che gioca di più con la squadra.
> 
> Morata is more of a finisher than Andre Silva. Andre is good as a complement for a finisher because of his movement and because he links very well with the midfield players.
> This guy is a fantastic 2nd Forward. His movement is sublime, his technical skills too. I don't know if Milan will play a system with 2 strikers but Andre Silva needs that system to perform well. Has potencial to bang 20+ goals a season in serie A, but needs a lot of play time to get to that level.
> He is not a striker. He is a 2nd forward that works a lot to find spaces. If he plays as a main forward he will not perform so well.


Non sono d'accordo. Le caratteristiche sono giuste, ma ciò non vuol dire che non possa giocare da 9. 
Bisogna levarsi dalla testa quest'idea della prima punta attaccante d'area; certo, non è un finalizzatore come Belotti, ma può giocare benissimo da attaccante centrale in un tridente, visto che è un giocatore completo, capace di dialogare con la squadra e capace di finalizzare. 
Non dimentichiamo, inoltre, che Montella vuole fare un gioco palleggiato; quindi, non c'è bisogno che il nostro 9 faccia 30 goal da solo, visto che tutti dovranno segnare, dall'attaccante agli esterni, passando per i centrocampisti...


----------



## _ET_ (12 Giugno 2017)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Male, molto male.
> E dire che il duo era partito benissimo.
> Bisognava prendere 1/2 top a tutti i costi per far fare subito il salto di qualità all'immagine del club, questa doveva essere la strategia e le uscite di Fassone sembravano averlo messo come punto fermo. Invece questi chi vanno a prendere per un ruolo fondamentale come la punta? un giovane tutto da verificare, tra l'altro dal campionato portoghese poi. Mah.
> Queste sono operazioni da fare quando hai gia' una squadra con uno zoccolo duro di gioatori forti, non noi che abbiamo bisogno almeno in qualcuno dei ruoli nevralgici di certezze.
> ...


Il mercato non è finito.Ho come la sensazione che ci sarà da divertirsi. Ancora ci sono le cessioni,poi da quando è spuntato il nome di James, di Biglia non se ne parla più...magari è una coincidenza ma la sensazione eche i soldi ci siano.lamentarsi al 12 giugno con difesa sistemata,centrocampo ed attacco puntellati ed un sacco di altri nomi che girano intorno mi fa star tranquillo.Easy fratello abbi un pò di fiducia


----------



## King of the North (12 Giugno 2017)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Male, molto male.
> E dire che il duo era partito benissimo.
> Bisognava prendere 1/2 top a tutti i costi per far fare subito il salto di qualità all'immagine del club, questa doveva essere la strategia e le uscite di Fassone sembravano averlo messo come punto fermo. Invece questi chi vanno a prendere per un ruolo fondamentale come la punta? un giovane tutto da verificare, tra l'altro dal campionato portoghese poi. Mah.
> Queste sono operazioni da fare quando hai gia' una squadra con uno zoccolo duro di gioatori forti, non noi che abbiamo bisogno almeno in qualcuno dei ruoli nevralgici di certezze.
> ...




Veramente male, male male, anzi malissimo.....mi correggo, DISASTROSO!
Parli addirittura con l'imperfetto.....come se non ci fosse più alcuna possibilità per migliorare il nostro mercato.
Bene....ti faccio presente che il mercato non è nemmeno ufficialmente aperto.
Saluti


----------



## Crox93 (12 Giugno 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Veramente male, male male, anzi malissimo.....mi correggo, DISASTROSO!
> Parli addirittura con l'imperfetto.....come se non ci fosse più alcuna possibilità per migliorare il nostro mercato.
> Bene....ti faccio presente che il mercato non è nemmeno ufficialmente aperto.
> Saluti



Disfattismo all'italiana.
Senza neanche conoscere il giocatore poi.
Senza far paragoni eh, quando arrivò Kaká sconmetto che tutti sapevano ci avrebbe fatto vincere la Champions. Gia...


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Le caratteristiche sono giuste, ma ciò non vuol dire che non possa giocare da 9.
> Bisogna levarsi dalla testa quest'idea della prima punta attaccante d'area; certo, non è un finalizzatore come Belotti, ma può giocare benissimo da attaccante centrale in un tridente, visto che è un giocatore completo, capace di dialogare con la squadra e capace di finalizzare.
> Non dimentichiamo, inoltre, che Montella vuole fare un gioco palleggiato; quindi, non c'è bisogno che il nostro 9 faccia 30 goal da solo, visto che tutti dovranno segnare, dall'attaccante agli esterni, passando per i centrocampisti...



Ok ma non con quel tridente. Qualcuno in area ci deve stare, se no la palla come entra ?

Di fatti nel Portogallo con Ronaldo si trova bene.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (12 Giugno 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Osservazioni, le tue, che non possono che essere condivise: Andre Silva surroga pienamente le caratteristiche tecniche e tattiche di Morata, e non è casuale che il nome del giocatore sia salito in cima alle preferenze dopo Cardiff, e le dichiarazioni di Morata nel post partita. Giocatore che sfrutta il potenziale fisico e tecnico nel lavoro con la squadra, con un pieno inserimento nella manovra collettiva in favore delle iniziative di esterni e trequarti che vengono da dietro. Il modulo di elezione sarebbe dunque il 4231, con almeno un trequarti con particolare familiarità con il gol. E poi, Mendes, che da stasera entra ufficialmente nel giro dei superconsulenti del Milan con la prima operazione. Finalmente un agente che collabora con il club per far fare al medesimo, ed ovviamente ai suoi clienti, buoni affari. La differenza di stile rispetto a Raiola è evidente e, per fortuna del Milan, anche il livello medio dei suoi assistiti.



La tua analisi è perfetta. E ovvio che per il futuro per tornare tra gli squadroni di Europa , non puoi fare a meno del piu grande procuratore del mondo. Altro che Kia Joorabchian


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok ma non con quel tridente. Qualcuno in area ci deve stare, se no la palla come entra ?
> 
> Di fatti nel Portogallo con Ronaldo si trova bene.



Infatti giocheremo con due punte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok ma non con quel tridente. Qualcuno in area ci deve stare, se no la palla come entra ?
> 
> Di fatti nel Portogallo con Ronaldo si trova bene.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Infatti giocheremo con due punte.



Scusate, ma per voi non esiste il 4-3-3? Voglio dire, se giocatori come Silva sono delle seconde punte che hanno bisogno di una prima punta che la butti dentro, allora il 4-3-3 non si può giocare? 
Il 4-3-3, che prevede una punta centrale, vuole un attaccante completo, capace di scendere a centrocampo (perché quando costruisci centralmente hai un vuoto sulla trequarti che deve colmare la punta) e capace di finalizzare (perché l'attaccante centrale resta il finalizzatore). 
Silva risponde perfettamente alle caratteristiche dell'attaccante centrale di un 4-3-3; quindi, non capisco quest'ansia di volerlo come seconda punta.
Mertens che caratteristiche ha? Eppure gioca da attaccante centrale e ha buttato dentro il pallone 28 volte quest'anno. 
Tutto sta anche nella squadra, che, a quanto pare, sarà di altissimo livello; quindi, il portoghese non verrà di certo a predicare nel deserto.


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok ma non con quel tridente. Qualcuno in area ci deve stare, se no la palla come entra ?
> 
> Di fatti nel Portogallo con Ronaldo si trova bene.



Toccherà prendere Cristiano allora, altro che sinergia per James!


----------



## King of the North (12 Giugno 2017)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si ma se ci provi con offerte non idonee sapendolo, perchė si sa che Aubameyang e Belotti non li prendi con 40/50 ml e offrendogli ingaggio uguale o piu' basso della concorrenza, che tentativi sono? A quel punto meglio non andare a fare figuracce e puntare chi puoi puntare.



Il Milan che offre 45 mln per belotti fa una figuraccia? Il Milan che sembra abbia offerto 60 per morata più un ingaggio da 7,5 fa una figuraccia? Non scherziamo....


----------



## GenioSavicevic (12 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Infatti giocheremo con due punte.



Sono d'accordo, perso keita per me hanno scelto il 4-3-1-2 con suso spostato dietro le punte, praticamente silva è il sostituto di keita come spesa economica


----------



## luigi61 (12 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Disfattismo all'italiana.
> Senza neanche conoscere il giocatore poi.
> Senza far paragoni eh, quando arrivò Kaká sconmetto che tutti sapevano ci avrebbe fatto vincere la Champions. Gia...



Ragazzi, gli insoddisfatti ci saranno sempre anche se compri Messi Ronaldo e Di Maria......che poi sono gli stessi che dopo 3 partite vinte fanno i caroselli per strada; tornando alla realtà mi intriga molto la sinergia con Mendes, stasera 3 ore di colloquio con Fassone e Mirabelli...di chi/cosa avranno parlato???? Io credo che ne vedremo delle belle; dimenticavo Dulcis in fundo. ....eliminato Raiola da milanello


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, *gli insoddisfatti ci saranno sempre anche se compri* *Messi Ronaldo e Di Maria*......che poi sono gli stessi che dopo 3 partite vinte fanno i caroselli per strada; tornando alla realtà mi intriga molto la sinergia con Mendes, stasera 3 ore di colloquio con Fassone e Mirabelli...di chi/cosa avranno parlato???? Io credo che ne vedremo delle belle; dimenticavo Dulcis in fundo. ....eliminato Raiola da milanello


"Forti, per carità, ma che stimoli possono avere? Ormai hanno già vinto tutto; l'ingaggio, poi? Le loro squadre non li avrebbero venduti se fossero stati ancora forti come un tempo. Imbarazzanti Fassone e Mirabelli che si sono fatti rifilare 'sti pacchi"


----------



## ralf (12 Giugno 2017)

André Silva is a guy who, for now, misses to many goals but also creates way more opportunities for himself than most strikers.

The guy is a beast physically and gives 100% effort for the full 90 minutes. You'll get frustrated sometimes because his finishing isn't top notch yet, but you'll love him because you'll see him everywhere on the pitch running and never giving up on a play.

Also every other forward or attacker from your team will love him because he makes everyone's job easier by wearing down the hole defense from the other team. He also gets many assists.


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2017)

E altrove rosicano


----------



## Crox93 (12 Giugno 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, gli insoddisfatti ci saranno sempre anche se compri Messi Ronaldo e Di Maria......che poi sono gli stessi che dopo 3 partite vinte fanno i caroselli per strada; tornando alla realtà mi intriga molto la sinergia con Mendes, stasera 3 ore di colloquio con Fassone e Mirabelli...di chi/cosa avranno parlato???? Io credo che ne vedremo delle belle; dimenticavo Dulcis in fundo. ....eliminato Raiola da milanello


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Infatti giocheremo con due punte.



Mi sa che stanno pensando di fare una squadra molto duttile, che possa fare 4-3-3, 4-2-3-1, 3-4-3 e 3-5-2. 
Molto azzardato, però un modulo di riferimento ci deve essere e probabilmente lo si deciderà a seconda dell'evoluzione del calciomercato.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, perso keita per me hanno scelto il 4-3-1-2 con suso spostato dietro le punte, praticamente silva è il sostituto di keita come spesa economica



esatto, la penso allo stesso modo, keita sfumato arriva Silva. Adesso vediamo la punta, la vera punta.


----------



## Garrincha (12 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Morata aveva comunque "mercato"
> 
> Diego Costa a parte la Cina non è che abbia molte scelte.. il suo problema era l'ingaggio ma si poteva benissimo pagare il Chelsea 40 e dare 10 mln al giocatore. Se vuoi davvero tornare ad essere il top devi incominciare a fare queste trattative, se non sei in grado di fare certe spese allora come paghi i top tra qualche anno?



Devi aumentare il fatturato, sei anni fa alla Juventus il tetto era a quattro oggi ne ha alcuni vicini agli otto col fatturato a 500 milioni, la Ferrari puoi permettertela se l'impresa che hai avviato ti porta utili.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ho chiesto ad amici portoghesi e mi hanno confermato che è più seconda punta, un Morata meno finalizzatore, ma che gioca di più con la squadra.
> 
> Morata is more of a finisher than Andre Silva. Andre is good as a complement for a finisher because of his movement and because he links very well with the midfield players.
> This guy is a fantastic 2nd Forward. His movement is sublime, his technical skills too. I don't know if Milan will play a system with 2 strikers but Andre Silva needs that system to perform well. Has potencial to bang 20+ goals a season in serie A, but needs a lot of play time to get to that level.
> He is not a striker. He is a 2nd forward that works a lot to find spaces. If he plays as a main forward he will not perform so well.



Musica per le mie orecchie... Per me il gallo può ancora arrivare.


----------



## Serginho (12 Giugno 2017)

Esilarante come due mesi fa eravamo dei poveracci che andavano verso il fallimento e di conseguenza non avremmo potuto fare mercato. Due mesi dopo invece dopo 4 colpi (tutti futuribili, duttili e funzionali), "male molto male, mercato fallimentare non arrivano i toppe pleier" ecc ecc. Da ridere veramente.

Ad ogni modo, benvenuto e non vedo l'ora di vederlo in campo. Finalmente si respira aria nuova e voglia di Milan dopo svariati anni


----------



## antonio92 (12 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ho chiesto ad amici portoghesi e mi hanno confermato che è più seconda punta, un Morata meno finalizzatore, ma che gioca di più con la squadra.
> 
> Morata is more of a finisher than Andre Silva. Andre is good as a complement for a finisher because of his movement and because he links very well with the midfield players.
> This guy is a fantastic 2nd Forward. His movement is sublime, his technical skills too. I don't know if Milan will play a system with 2 strikers but Andre Silva needs that system to perform well. Has potencial to bang 20+ goals a season in serie A, but needs a lot of play time to get to that level.
> He is not a striker. He is a 2nd forward that works a lot to find spaces. If he plays as a main forward he will not perform so well.



In realtà Silva ha giocato una prima metà di stagione magnifica da punta centrale in un 433, poi a gennaio il porto ha preso tiquinho soares e si è passati al 442, e da quel momento è calato un pò nel rendimento e i gol li ha fatti principalmente tiquinho (12 in 15 presenze)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2017)

Finalmente una dirigenza con le idee ben chiare, il mercato mi sta piacendo molto, niente intrallazzi col genoa di turno, niente ricerca di scarti, niente ricerca del nome altisonante, ma già in pensione da una vita senza stimoli ecc... Nessuna follia economica per ora. Non conosco sto qua, ma ho fiducia. Per me sarebbe da pazzi spendere 70/80 milioni per gente come Belotti. 

Basterà ritornare in champion il prossimo anno poi per avere più appeal internazionale e per questo non c'è certo bisogno del messi di turno.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...


Mah. Non lo conosco. Secondo voi può essere l'uomo giusto in attacco?


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...


I miei amici dall'estero mi dicono che non capiamo niente perché questo è un crack mondiale, tifosi del Porto infuriati.. Poi questi giocatori se non fanno i fenomeni comunque riesci a rivenderli. Il problema di giocatori come Diego Costa è che in 3 anni di contratto anche se costano meno di cartellino considerando lo stipendio costano di più e non sono rivendibili.
Io sono felice, abbiamo preso un ennesimo giovane con potenzialità ottime. Rischiamo di avere un campioncino qua


----------



## vanbasten (12 Giugno 2017)

Il prossimo anno anche noi avremo l'attaccante che vale 100 milioni 

Questo diventa forte ed è perfetto per il gioco di montella. Non capisco chi critica l'acquisto. Oltre ai nomi citati dove sono sti attaccanti? Morata e auba anche volendo sarebbero venuti senza voglia, belotti cifre folli chi pigliavate?


----------



## Brain84 (12 Giugno 2017)

I tifosi del porto sono tutti dispiaciuti, c'è chi dice che 38 non si potevano rifiutare e chi dice che ne valeva almeno 40+bonus (50 milioni circa). Tutti concordi nel dire che è un attaccante straordinario


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Giugno 2017)

Piccola nota a margine a prescindere da ogni discorso tecnico e tattico: CAPOLAVORO di Mirabelli e Fassone che chiudono ora l'acquisto. Potenzialmente con una Confederations cup buona questo avrebbe potuto attirare su di sè attenzioni di mezza europa


----------



## vanbasten (12 Giugno 2017)

Come caratteristiche mi sembra un mix tra morata e icardi che ne pensate?


----------



## gabuz (12 Giugno 2017)

Per me è un grande acquisto. Giovanissimo, ottimo potenziale. Dobbiamo ricostruire e queste sono eccellenti fondamenta.
21 anni, nazionale, ha già segnato 5 gol in champions league. I presupposti ci sono tutti. Bene. 
Ora però, partendo Bacca, ne serve un altro da doppia cifra. 
Continuo a sostenere che i giocatori da doppia cifra in campo devono essere due.


----------



## pisolo22 (12 Giugno 2017)

Dopo aver scansato Jackson Martinez dal Porto(io credo da noi sarebbe stata una storia diversa) , prendiamo Adre Silva. Diamo fiducia alla dirigenza, su Fm 16 e anche 17 diventa una bestia.Il giocatore e giovane , affamato , ha talento , diamogli fiducia è una scommessa da fare per me a 38 milioni di euro.
Mirabelli alla conquista dell'Europa e del Mondo, io mi aspetto almeno un sudamericano chissà chi sarà.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2017)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver scansato Jackson Martinez dal Porto(io credo da noi sarebbe stata una storia diversa) , prendiamo Adre Silva. Diamo fiducia alla dirigenza, su Fm 16 e anche 17 diventa una bestia.Il giocatore e giovane , affamato , ha talento , diamogli fiducia è una scommessa da fare per me a 38 milioni di euro.
> Mirabelli alla conquista dell'Europa e del Mondo, io mi aspetto almeno un sudamericano chissà chi sarà.



Thiago Maia o Driussi sarebbero ottimi


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2017)

Giocatore che conosco bene come tutti i "top" di Mendes.
Attaccante con buona tecnica di base, scarso agonismo, scarsa presenza in area... non ha il fuoco negli occhi e quella voglia di spaccare tutto che vedo in suoi coetanei. 
se affidiamo l'attacco a lui stiamo freschi!!! 
Giocatore che si completa MALISSIMO con Suso (che spero venga venduto a questo punto).

attacco troppo leggerino. Evidente soluzione di ripiego.
aspettiamo il responso del campo. .. nel frattempo devo depennare l'attaccante del Milan tra i potenziali acquisti al fantacalcio


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Come caratteristiche mi sembra un mix tra morata e icardi che ne pensate?



Come tipologia di giocatore è un po' alla Morata. ..sì. .. Icardi per nulla. 
Temo il trio Forsberg - Silva - Suso. Ho proprio PAURA. È un attacco secondo me da pochissimi gol.


----------



## gabuz (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Giocatore che conosco bene come tutti i "top" di Mendes.
> Attaccante con buona tecnica di base, scarso agonismo, scarsa presenza in area... non ha il fuoco negli occhi e quella voglia di spaccare tutto che vedo in suoi coetanei.
> se affidiamo l'attacco a lui stiamo freschi!!!
> Giocatore che si completa MALISSIMO con Suso (che spero venga venduto a questo punto).
> ...


Per il momento puoi sempre puntare tutto su Carlos Bacca


----------



## gabuz (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Come tipologia di giocatore è un po' alla Morata. ..sì. .. Icardi per nulla.
> Temo il trio Forsberg - Silva - Suso. Ho proprio PAURA. È un attacco secondo me da pochissimi gol.



Bravo. Lo ripeterò fini a diventare noioso. Un Milan che sia un Milan davanti deve avere almeno due giocatori da doppia cifra.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2017)

L'anno scorso c'erano meno drammi ... ho detto tutto


----------



## Kutuzov (12 Giugno 2017)

Silva è forte, e crescerà nella serie A. La nota dolente del trio sarebbe Forsberg, che di gol magari ne fa meno di Suso.


----------



## Sotiris (12 Giugno 2017)

Oh ma non si possono criticare anche Fassone e Mirabelli? Deve andare tutto bene? Ho promosso Kessie Musacchio e Rodriguez.
Sulla punta ti giochi il quarto posto.
Con i Silva e i Forsberg non vai da nessuna parte in A. Ci vogliono 25 gol. Prendessero Diego Costa sarò il primo a lodarli.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso c'erano meno drammi ... ho detto tutto


 perch non si puntava a nulla


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Come tipologia di giocatore è un po' alla Morata. ..sì. .. Icardi per nulla.
> Temo il trio Forsberg - Silva - Suso. Ho proprio PAURA. È un attacco secondo me da pochissimi gol.



Siamo in tanti a pensarla così


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2017)

La cosa che mi preoccupa di piu al momento è che per i preliminari non ci sarà quasi sicuramente visto che il portogallo fa la confederations cup


----------



## Solo (12 Giugno 2017)

Non lo conosco, ma non ho mai creduto agli altri nomi top escluso Belotti, ma finché Cairo chiede la luna...

Speriamo Mirabelli ci abbia visto giusto.


----------



## Doctore (12 Giugno 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi preoccupa di piu al momento è che per i preliminari non ci sarà quasi sicuramente visto che il portogallo fa la confederations cup



c'e belotti disponibile


----------



## ps18ps (12 Giugno 2017)

Non lo conosco quindi Non mi esalti e non mi deprimo. Guardando i suoi numeri comunque sembrerebbe sul punto di esplodere. Speriamo bene e fiducia alla nuova società


----------



## Doctore (12 Giugno 2017)

ma poi cosa avrebbe dolberg in piu rispetto a sto andre silva?
...lo chiedo alle vedove di dolberg che tra l altro gioca in olanda


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma poi cosa avrebbe dolberg in piu rispetto a sto andre silva?
> ...lo chiedo alle vedove di dolberg che tra l altro gioca in olanda


Dolberg è meno mediatico di Silva, gioca nell'Ajax e non nel Porto. Silva per me lo hanno preso come colpo mediatico. Il problema è proprio questo: mi pare il classico esempio di "vorrei ma non posso". Vorrei Morata, Belotti, Aubameyang, ma non posso, quindi prendo il giocatore che mi posso permettere con più appeal, con cui vendere magliette. Questo qui sarebbe il grande colpo..


----------



## mark (12 Giugno 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dolberg è meno mediatico di Silva, gioca nell'Ajax e non nel Porto. Silva per me lo hanno preso come colpo mediatico. Il problema è proprio questo: mi pare il classico esempio di "vorrei ma non posso". Vorrei Morata, Belotti, Aubameyang, ma non posso, quindi prendo il giocatore che mi posso permettere con più appeal, con cui vendere magliette. Questo qui sarebbe il grande colpo..



E se invece va così: non posso prendere Morata ecc quindi prendo un giovane che ha le potenzialità per diventare come loro e anche più forte!!
Siete incredibili comunque, non vi va bene niente (dico in generale), criticate il mercato dopo 4 buoni/ottimi acquisti al 12 GIUGNO, no il 31 agosto. Vi aspettavate Cristiano Ronaldo, Messi, Modric, kroos ecc?


----------



## Doctore (12 Giugno 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dolberg è meno mediatico di Silva, gioca nell'Ajax e non nel Porto. Silva per me lo hanno preso come colpo mediatico. Il problema è proprio questo: mi pare il classico esempio di "vorrei ma non posso". Vorrei Morata, Belotti, Aubameyang, ma non posso, quindi prendo il giocatore che mi posso permettere con più appeal, con cui vendere magliette. Questo qui sarebbe il grande colpo..


Il fatto di giocare nel porto in un campionato piu competitivo mi sembra molto importante.
meno mediatico?silva prima dell acquisto non l ho mai sentito nominare...in ogni caso dolberg sarebbe costato quella cifra li piu o meno...secondo me bisogna vedere l acquisto di silvia nell ottica di un dolberg,schick.


----------



## IDRIVE (12 Giugno 2017)

A me sembra un buon colpo, anzi, direi di più. E' chiaro che gli altri profili avevano più appeal, ma diamo fiducia alla dirigenza, non iniziamo subito a storgere la bocca. Ricordiamoci da dove veniamo, delle ultime sessioni di mercato... il mio account Facebook mi ha ricordato che giusto oggi è un anno esatto che avevo postato sulla mia bacheca la slide di Milan channel "Jackson SI'". Fate voi...


----------



## J&B (12 Giugno 2017)

L'acquisto di Silva arriva col benestare di Montella,questo dovrebbe bastare,anche se Morata sarebbe stato altra cosa


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Il Genio (12 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. 38 questo 20 l'altro.. ma non era meglio prendersi con gli stessi soldi Diego Costa?



A 'questi' due insieme dai 4/5 milioni d'ingaggio (netti) a Diego Costa 10


----------



## J&B (12 Giugno 2017)

Credo prenderanno almeno un centrocampista e un esterno d'attacco oltre a Conti dell'Atalanta


----------



## J&B (12 Giugno 2017)

Poi ci saranno le cessioni


----------



## Alex (12 Giugno 2017)

non lo conosco ma ne sento parlare bene, speriamo abbiano visto giusto


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi, ha solo 21 anni. Se ha la testa a posto e cresce come deve crescere, l attaccante top ce l avremo in casa.. 
Totale fiducia nel duo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> E se invece va così: non posso prendere Morata ecc quindi prendo un giovane che ha le potenzialità per diventare come loro e anche più forte!!
> Siete incredibili comunque, non vi va bene niente (dico in generale), criticate il mercato dopo 4 buoni/ottimi acquisti al 12 GIUGNO, no il 31 agosto. Vi aspettavate Cristiano Ronaldo, Messi, Modric, kroos ecc?


In realtà dovevano prendere anche Suarez e Neymar  Io comunque non ho detto che sia scarso questo Silva, ho solo detto che secondo me è stato preso anche per ragioni mediatiche dopo il fallimento della trattativa per Morata e le assurde richieste di Cairo per Belotti. Inoltre sono consapevole delle difficoltà di Mirabelli e Fassone sul mercato visto che devono rifare la squadra, ma al tempo stesso noto delle lacune evidenti che devono essere colmate e mi auguro che Mirabelli e Fassone riescano a sopperire a queste mancanza entro la fine del calciomercato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Giugno 2017)

Per anni ho letto il forum e leggevo sempre commenti del tipo: "Meglio un giovane di belle speranze, che magari paghi più di un bollito, ma che ti costa meno di ingaggio e che in caso di fallimento è facilmente rivendibile" 

Questo è un ragionamento che condivido in pieno. Finalmente abbiamo una società intelligente, che si comporta proprio in questa maniera, visto che per ora non siamo in grado di attirare i grandi campioni. Però ci si lamenta lo stesso. La società che doveva fare? Prendere Diego Costa che non fa altro che ripetere che vuole andare all'Atletico Madrid? Con quale entusiasmo sarebbe venuto al Milan? 

Io sono felice di questo acquisto e lo sono più che di un possibile arrivo di Belotti, perché secondo me questo ha più margini di miglioramento. Non perché è straniero eh, ma semplicemente perché fisicamente è una bestia, un po' come lo è Andrea, ma al contrario del nostro connazionale, questo ha molta più tecnica, ed è pure più giovane.

P.S: Questo ragazzo non solo ha già giocato la Champions, ma ci ha pure fatto 5 gol. Ah tra le altre cose è pure un pupillo di CR7


----------



## Il Genio (12 Giugno 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> avendo visto pochissimissimo di lui ho dato un'occhiata a qualche video su youtube (per quel poco che può valere),qualche considerazione sparsa:
> 
> *1)sapete chi mi ricorda? un pò il Bacca del Siviglia (quindi non male direi)....
> 
> ...




Nulla contro la tua visione delle cose, ma l'una esclude l'altra.
La parola 'sportellata' associata a Bacca stride, e non poco


----------



## Il Genio (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Giocatore che conosco bene come tutti i "top" di Mendes.
> Attaccante con buona tecnica di base, *scarso agonism*o, scarsa presenza in area... non ha il fuoco negli occhi e quella voglia di spaccare tutto che vedo in suoi coetanei.
> se affidiamo l'attacco a lui stiamo freschi!!!
> Giocatore che si completa MALISSIMO con Suso (che spero venga venduto a questo punto).
> ...



Questo lo conosci male secondo me


----------



## Didaco (12 Giugno 2017)

Da qui al 31 agosto ne succederanno di cose. La rivoluzione è solo all'inizio.

André Silva è un ottimo colpo. Si riparte anche e soprattutto da profili come questo. Per il campione affermato dobbiamo pazientare ancora qualche settimana credo. Intanto diamo il segnale che stiamo tornando anche al di fuori dei confini patri. Benvenuto André!


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> Tutti quelli che si lamentano sono gli stessi che poi quando un giocatore esplode e lo valutano 80/90 milioni dicono "eh ma bisognava prenderlo prima" vero?



bravo è quello che penso io .... Dybala e Belotti ex palermo insegnano


----------



## Milo (12 Giugno 2017)

Capace dopo le cessioni si compra pure il gallo, stiamo calmi ragazzi!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Giugno 2017)

Comunque qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi perché c'è stato l'isterismo per non aver preso Schick a 25mln e invece su questo acquisto ci sono lamentele. Come se ci fosse scritto sul contratto che Schick diventerà per forza un fenomeno. Uno che faceva panca a Quagliarella e Muriel...


----------



## Coripra (12 Giugno 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Comunque qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi perché c'è stato l'isterismo per non aver preso Schick a 25mln e invece su questo acquisto ci sono lamentele. Come se ci fosse scritto sul contratto che Schick diventerà per forza un fenomeno. Uno che faceva panca a Quagliarella e Muriel...



Semplice: perchè l'ha preso la rube.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

Non lo conosco e non mi esprimo.
Qualche video non basta a giudicare un giocatore anche se ho inquadrato le caratteristiche tecniche.
Io direi che passare da morata ( che era un nostro reale obiettivo) a silva ha molta logica calcistica e progettuale.
Forse belotti scalda di più gli animi ma passare da morata a belotti avrebbe avuto molto meno logica . Mi pare di capire che fassone, mirabelli e montella abbiano ben chiare le idee in mente.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Questo lo conosci male secondo me



Fidati. ..☺
Non è nemmeno uno che fa a spallate. ..cosa fondamentale in Italia. 

P.s. non mi è mai sembrato più forte di Pauleta onestamente


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi silva è un 9 1/2 più che un centravanti o almeno ho intuito ciò dalle poche immagini su internet. Forse non ha l'istinto del killer e non sente l'odore del sangue in area ma a calcio ci sa giocare , sa giocare palla e sa gestirla.
Esattamente la tipologia di giocatore che ha richiesto montella e che si sposa bene col suo gioco.
In rosa comunque serve anche un vero nove, ovviamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Fidati. ..☺
> Non è nemmeno uno che fa a spallate. ..cosa fondamentale in Italia.
> 
> P.s. non mi è mai sembrato più forte di Pauleta onestamente



Magari è la tipologia di centravanti che ha richiesto montella?
Aeroplanino non vuole la davanti l'uomo statico e che vive solo per il gol, non vuole nemmeno gente che faccia la guerra ma un elemento capace di giocare pulito tecnicamente.


----------



## Doctore (12 Giugno 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In realtà dovevano prendere anche Suarez e Neymar  Io comunque non ho detto che sia scarso questo Silva, ho solo detto che secondo me è stato preso anche per ragioni mediatiche dopo il fallimento della trattativa per Morata e le assurde richieste di Cairo per Belotti. Inoltre sono consapevole delle difficoltà di Mirabelli e Fassone sul mercato visto che devono rifare la squadra, ma al tempo stesso noto delle lacune evidenti che devono essere colmate e mi auguro che Mirabelli e Fassone riescano a sopperire a queste mancanza entro la fine del calciomercato.



Guarda sono della tua stessa idea...questo milan ad oggi ha ancora grosse lacune in tutti i reparti tra le prime linee e seconde linee...mirabelli e fassone si sono ritrovati questo schifo di squadra e in una stagione mettere pezze in tutti i ruoli è veramente difficile...perche anche se compri quattro giocatori in vari reparti c'e anche la possibilità che un kessie/conti/musacchio possa toppare eh.
Sono convinto al 100 per cento che fassone e mirabelli abbiano fatto pressioni per prendere abume,morata e diego costa...ma secondo me questi giocatori sarebbero venuti solo a determinate condizioni economiche che il milan al momento non puo permettersi...*.anche perche l anno prossimo lotteremo per entrare in CHAMPIONS NON DOBBIAMO VINCERE IL CAMPIONATO*(poi se succede tanto meglio eh)
Per quanto riguarda l attaccante top l unico prendibile ad oggi è belotti...e sono convinto che cairo cederà ma ovviamente dipende tanto dalla volontà del giocatore.


----------



## Doctore (12 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Magari è la tipologia di centravanti che ha richiesto montella?
> Aeroplanino non vuole la davanti l'uomo statico e che vive solo per il gol, non vuole nemmeno gente che faccia la guerra ma un elemento capace di giocare pulito tecnicamente.



se la vogliamo mettere cosi diego costa e belotti sanno fare bene entrambe le cose...magari morata e abume no.


----------



## zlatan (12 Giugno 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> c'e belotti disponibile



Si ma il primo preliminare possiamo farlo anche con Cutrone, è il secondo quello un pò complicato....


----------



## pablog1585 (12 Giugno 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dolberg è meno mediatico di Silva, gioca nell'Ajax e non nel Porto. Silva per me lo hanno preso come colpo mediatico. Il problema è proprio questo: mi pare il classico esempio di "vorrei ma non posso". Vorrei Morata, Belotti, Aubameyang, ma non posso, quindi prendo il giocatore che mi posso permettere con più appeal, con cui vendere magliette. Questo qui sarebbe il grande colpo..



Dolberg era su tutte le prime pagine come Golden boy al pari di Mbappe, vorrei sapere prima di questi giorni in quanti conoscevano Silva... Di mediatico c'è poco


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se la vogliamo mettere cosi diego costa e belotti sanno fare bene entrambe le cose...magari morata e abume no.



Diego costa era ovviamente il meglio su piazza ma penso sia saltato per altri motivi.
Belotti? Assolutamente no. Il gallo è un 9 vero, non è un giocatore capace di giocare tra le linee.
Non ci scordiamo che fosse per montella giocherebbe con centravanti con uno come jovetic, giusto per inquadrare le caratteristiche del suo centravanti ideale.


----------



## Doctore (12 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diego costa era ovviamente il meglio su piazza ma penso sia saltato per altri motivi.
> Belotti? Assolutamente no. Il gallo è un 9 vero, non è un giocatore capace di giocare tra le linee.
> Non ci scordiamo che fosse per montella giocherebbe con centravanti con uno come jovetic, giusto per inquadrare le caratteristiche del suo centravanti ideale.



belotti sa fare anche assist scambia benissimo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Giugno 2017)

E' un ragazzo di 21 anni con buonissima tecnica di base, bel fisico e tanti margini di crescita. Attualmente è un crack ? No. Può diventarlo? Ha tutte le carte in regola (mi sembra anche un buonissimo ragazzo di testa).

Nella peggiore della ipotesi alla sua età non si deprezza molto, nella migliore esplode e abbiamo il centravanti del futuro. Quando l'Inter prese Icardi non era l'attuale Icardi.


----------



## zlatan (12 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi mi sono fatto un giro nel forumdel Porto e la maggior parte dei tifosi sono contenti per i milioni incassati.. Perché per loro ad oggi è solo una scommessa..che potrebbe valere il doppio o la metà il prossimo anno..
La maggior parte è concorda nel dite che forse Andre non è adatto al campionato italiano.. altri invece credono che l anno prossimo sarebbe arrivato a 30 gol minimo.. quest' anno non è partito titolare,ma inizialmente era la riserva di Soares.. speriamo di vincere questa scommessa


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi sono fatto un giro nel forumdel Porto e la maggior parte dei tifosi sono contenti per i milioni incassati.. Perché per loro ad oggi è solo una scommessa..che potrebbe valere il doppio o la metà il prossimo anno..
> La maggior parte è concorda nel dite che forse Andre non è adatto al campionato italiano.. altri invece credono che l anno prossimo sarebbe arrivato a 30 gol minimo.. quest' anno non è partito titolare,ma inizialmente era la riserva di Soares.. speriamo di vincere questa scommessa



Io ho letto ieri e giorni fa...mi sembravano proprio "incazzati", altrochè ahahah  Ci staranno vedendo il bicchiere mezzo pieno


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> belotti sa fare anche assist scambia benissimo.



Tra le linee e negli scambi ancora deve molto migliorare.
Belotti è un 9 vero.
Morata e silva sono attaccanti predisposti a giocare tra le linee, a partire da lontano. Io dico che passare da morata a silva dà comunque l'impressione di avere le idee chiare sulla tipologia di giocatore che si cerca.
Conosco poco silva però e non mi sbilancio.


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io ho letto ieri e giorni fa...mi sembravano proprio "incazzati", altrochè ahahah  Ci staranno vedendo il bicchiere mezzo pieno



C è anche da dire che negli ultimi 30 minuti stanno facendo paragoni sulle scorse vendite del tipo "Jackson a 36 mln, questo a 40 è un affar" 
Ma c è da dire che il mercato è tristemente cambiato.
Sono fiducioso però


----------



## Coripra (12 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi sono fatto un giro nel forumdel Porto e la maggior parte dei tifosi sono contenti per i milioni incassati.. Perché per loro ad oggi è solo una scommessa..che potrebbe valere il doppio o la metà il prossimo anno..
> La maggior parte è concorda nel dite che forse Andre non è adatto al campionato italiano.. altri invece credono che l anno prossimo sarebbe arrivato a 30 gol minimo.. quest' anno non è partito titolare,ma inizialmente era la riserva di Soares.. speriamo di vincere questa scommessa





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io ho letto ieri e giorni fa...mi sembravano proprio "incazzati", altrochè ahahah  Ci staranno vedendo il bicchiere mezzo pieno



Se non si scommette, poi non ci si può lamentare di non vincere mai.

(Attenzione: non esagerare, può dare dipendenza)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Giugno 2017)

Di certo ci sono tantissimi motivi per andare a vedere il preliminare di EL a fine luglio con tutti questi acquisti, di cui molti conosciuti poco. Speriamo di giocare in casa la prima, così vedo la partita prima di partire per le vacanze.

Ho proprio voglia di tornare allo stadio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> C è anche da dire che negli ultimi 30 minuti stanno facendo paragoni sulle scorse vendite del tipo "Jackson a 36 mln, questo a 40 è un affar"
> Ma c è da dire che il mercato è tristemente cambiato.
> Sono fiducioso però



Dai amico rossonero stiamo rialzando la testa dopo tanti (troppi) anni. C'è solo da essere felici di come stanno lavorando. Io sono "stranamente" euforico! Davvero non mi immaginavo un inizio così scoppiettante. Io Silva non l'ho mai visto in partita, ma sto cercando di informarmi più possibile e ogni minuto che passa sono più felice!  Quindi avanti così che stanno facendo un ottimo lavoro 

(e sarò un povero pirla ma sono convinto che gli affiancheremo Costa, in un modo o nell'altro)


----------



## Crox93 (12 Giugno 2017)

Che ora oggi le visite mediche?


----------



## galianivatene (12 Giugno 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> A me sembra un buon colpo, anzi, direi di più. E' chiaro che gli altri profili avevano più appeal, ma diamo fiducia alla dirigenza, non iniziamo subito a storgere la bocca. Ricordiamoci da dove veniamo, delle ultime sessioni di mercato... il mio account Facebook mi ha ricordato che giusto oggi è un anno esatto che avevo postato sulla mia bacheca la slide di Milan channel "Jackson SI'". Fate voi...



Mi sa che sono passati due anni, un anno fa era il mercato condiviso...il nostro centravanti target era Gancikoff, con Galatioto a supporto


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Che ora oggi le visite mediche?



È già arrivato in clinica, Di Marzio ha già messo.un video


----------



## Crox93 (12 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> È già arrivato in clinica, Di Marzio ha già messo.un video



Ottimo! Speriamo di ufficializzarlo giá domani


----------



## de sica (12 Giugno 2017)

*.*


----------



## Serginho (12 Giugno 2017)

Benvenuto. Terzo portoghese della storia del Milan dopo Futre (che però giocò solo una partita) e Rui Costa. Secondo attaccante portoghese di sempre nella serie A dopo Nuno Gomes


----------



## Pampu7 (12 Giugno 2017)

Siamo al 12 giugno, Andre Silva, Musacchio, Kessie, R.Rodriguez già fatti, quasi fatti Conti e Biglia e stiamo trattando anche altri giocatori.Ricordiamoci che stiamo partendo dal nulla (grazie nano).Fassone in conferenza aveva detto "consegneremo il 60/70 % della nuova squadra a Montella per il ritiro", resta quel 40/30 % dalla data del raduno a fine mercato per i colpi migliori e più complicati vedrete


----------



## de sica (12 Giugno 2017)

*Gazzetta dello Sport: Nella giornata di ieri, Andre Silva ha già sostenuto la prima tranche di visite mediche a Milanello con MilanLab. Dopo quelle in clinica che sta svolgendo adesso, a meno di sorprese, arriverà l'annuncio. Questo poiché il giocatore dovrà raggiungere già in serata la nazionale portoghese*


----------



## sballotello (12 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...



Caro urbano, la prossima volta che qualcuno ti offre 70 mln ..accettali. O rischi di restare con un pugno di mosche..proprio come adesso


----------



## King of the North (12 Giugno 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Esilarante come due mesi fa eravamo dei poveracci che andavano verso il fallimento e di conseguenza non avremmo potuto fare mercato. Due mesi dopo invece dopo 4 colpi (tutti futuribili, duttili e funzionali), "male molto male, mercato fallimentare non arrivano i toppe pleier" ecc ecc. Da ridere veramente.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, benvenuto e non vedo l'ora di vederlo in campo. Finalmente si respira aria nuova e voglia di Milan dopo svariati anni



Intanto potremo gustarcelo per la Confederation Cup!


----------



## RickyB83 (12 Giugno 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Intanto potremo gustarcelo per la Confederation Cup!



tutto questo è fantastico .. quest'estate tra cardiff e sto mercato calcisticamente passa che è una meraviglia..


----------



## Crox93 (12 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Nella giornata di ieri, Andre Silva ha già sostenuto la prima tranche di visite mediche a Milanello con MilanLab. Dopo quelle in clinica che sta svolgendo adesso, a meno di sorprese, arriverà l'annuncio. Questo poiché il giocatore dovrà raggiungere già in serata la nazionale portoghese*



Quindi annuncio giá oggi?


----------



## IDRIVE (12 Giugno 2017)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sono passati due anni, un anno fa era il mercato condiviso...il nostro centravanti target era Gancikoff, con Galatioto a supporto


Colpito e affondato... era un memo di DUE anni... hai ragione te.
Comunque converrai con me, che la sostanza non cambia. Il mercato condiviso ha fatto storia a sè. L'ULTIMO MERCATO di quei due là campava su questi teatrini. Concordi?


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Magari è la tipologia di centravanti che ha richiesto montella?
> Aeroplanino non vuole la davanti l'uomo statico e che vive solo per il gol, non vuole nemmeno gente che faccia la guerra ma un elemento capace di giocare pulito tecnicamente.



motivo per cui Montella non ha vinto mai nulla...
Il "falso nueve" è peggio della corazzata Potemkin per Fantozzi:"Una c. pazzesca".
Ora, detto che Silva non è un falso nueve ma un vero "puntero", c'è da dire che se lo avete visto giocare vi rendete conto che è un attaccante abbastanza "insipido"... E' uno che sicuramente sa giocare a calcio... ma non è sicuramente l'attaccante sui cosa poggiare la manovra offensiva, ergo le fortune di una squadra che vuole essere competitiva ad alti livelli.
Può essere un giocatore da 20 gol a campionato? No. Al momento no.
Me lo vedo più attaccante di raccordo che prima punta.
Sicuramente una scommesssa bella... sono comunque contento perché mi fido del magico duo e voglio credere arrivino altri 2 rinforzi in attacco.
Mi comprerei la maglia di Silva? No.

Come tipologia di acquisto mi ricorda Jose Mari. Scommessa che puoi vincere o perdere, ma se hai la disponibilità economica, è qualcosa da fare.


----------



## Doctore (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> motivo per cui Montella non ha vinto mai nulla...
> Il "falso nueve" è peggio della corazzata Potemkin per Fantozzi:"Una c. pazzesca".
> Ora, detto che Silva non è un falso nueve ma un vero "puntero", c'è da dire che se lo avete visto giocare vi rendete conto che è un attaccante abbastanza "insipido"... E' uno che sicuramente sa giocare a calcio... ma non è sicuramente l'attaccante sui cosa poggiare la manovra offensiva, ergo le fortune di una squadra che vuole essere competitiva ad alti livelli.
> Può essere un giocatore da 20 gol a campionato? No. Al momento no.
> ...


Quoto ma poi il mercato mica si chiude qua eh?c'e ne saranno altri nei prossimi anni e dove si è sbagliato si cercherà di rattoppare nei vari reparti.
Probabilmente nei 7/8 acquisti fatti che verranno fatti sicuramente 2/3 saranno dei flop...ma è fisiologico quando prendi tanti giocatori e vuoi rifondare una squadra.


----------



## Dapone (12 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Nella giornata di ieri, Andre Silva ha già sostenuto la prima tranche di visite mediche a Milanello con MilanLab. Dopo quelle in clinica che sta svolgendo adesso, a meno di sorprese, arriverà l'annuncio. Questo poiché il giocatore dovrà raggiungere già in serata la nazionale portoghese*



totale fiducia al duo. sono sicuro che consegneranno a Montella una bella squadra.
Sono un totale ignorante sul giocatore. Spero ci faccia divertire.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> motivo per cui Montella non ha vinto mai nulla...
> Il "falso nueve" è peggio della corazzata Potemkin per Fantozzi:"Una c. pazzesca".
> Ora, detto che Silva non è un falso nueve ma un vero "puntero", c'è da dire che se lo avete visto giocare vi rendete conto che è un attaccante abbastanza "insipido"... E' uno che sicuramente sa giocare a calcio... ma non è sicuramente l'attaccante sui cosa poggiare la manovra offensiva, ergo le fortune di una squadra che vuole essere competitiva ad alti livelli.
> Può essere un giocatore da 20 gol a campionato? No. Al momento no.
> ...



Belotti per te può ancora arrivare? James mi sembra improbabile ormai


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Nella giornata di ieri, Andre Silva ha già sostenuto la prima tranche di visite mediche a Milanello con MilanLab. Dopo quelle in clinica che sta svolgendo adesso, a meno di sorprese, arriverà l'annuncio. Questo poiché il giocatore dovrà raggiungere già in serata la nazionale portoghese*



.


----------



## koti (12 Giugno 2017)

*Di Marzio: Mendes è a Casa Milan per formalizzare l'operazione, a breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Mendes è a casa Milan per formalizzare l'operazione, a breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*



Bella roba


----------



## Crox93 (12 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Mendes è a Casa Milan per formalizzare l'operazione, a breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*



Dai


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Mendes è a Casa Milan per formalizzare l'operazione, a breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*



Sempre più convinto che sarà 352 e l'attacco Silva-Belotti... magari sbaglio, ma non so, ho sta convinzione...


----------



## Superpippo80 (12 Giugno 2017)

Benvenuto Andrè!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Mendes è a Casa Milan per formalizzare l'operazione, a breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*


Contentissimo


----------



## Superpippo80 (12 Giugno 2017)

*Secondo l'edizione odierna on line della Gazzetta dello Sport, Andrè Silva prenderà la maglia numero 10.*


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'edizione odierna on line della Gazzetta dello Sport, Andrè Silva prenderà la maglia numero 10.*



Finalmente un 10 degno

E arriverà il puntero

Belotti/Diego Costa is Coming


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Belotti per te può ancora arrivare? James mi sembra improbabile ormai



Silva l'hai preso per fare il titolare. Seconda punta o prima punta dipenderà da ciò che propone il mercato, dalle occasioni.
La migliore garanzia per James adesso per noi è proprio Mendes, che ha portato uno dei suoi giocatori in "ascesa" proprio al Milan. Per James può essere una sorta di garanzia che il Milan è una squadra che ha un progetto serio e in fortissima crescita. Il problema è che ha offerte più allettanti sicuramente.
Belotti? Il problema sono i soldi che vuole Cairo e se nel frattempo non si è inserita una squadra straniera.

Silva come prima punta non mi convince... ma una roba tipo:
James-Bonaventura-Forsberg
Silva
è roba da scudetto....
togli James e metti Suso e già perdi posizioni.

Ma vogliamo parlare di *James dietro Belotti e Silva*? Roba da orgasmi multipli... Ma sono troppi soldi.

Dal basso della mia ignoranza posso però dire una cosa: i cinesi non si presenteranno ai tifosi con Silva e Forsberg unici acquisti in attacco. Per me Silva avrà un partner d'attacco (credo Belotti a questo punto)


----------



## de sica (12 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sempre più convinto che sarà 352 e l'attacco Silva-Belotti... magari sbaglio, ma non so, ho sta convinzione...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> motivo per cui Montella non ha vinto mai nulla...
> Il "falso nueve" è peggio della corazzata Potemkin per Fantozzi:"Una c. pazzesca".
> Ora, detto che Silva non è un falso nueve ma un vero "puntero", c'è da dire che se lo avete visto giocare vi rendete conto che è un attaccante abbastanza "insipido"... E' uno che sicuramente sa giocare a calcio... ma non è sicuramente l'attaccante sui cosa poggiare la manovra offensiva, ergo le fortune di una squadra che vuole essere competitiva ad alti livelli.
> Può essere un giocatore da 20 gol a campionato? No. Al momento no.
> ...


Scusa, ma non ti sembra l'attaccante ideale per fare la punta centrale del 4-3-3? Secondo questo ragionamento non si può fare il 4-3-3, perché il bomber vero (Belotti) segna ma non fa da raccordo, mentre l'attaccante di manovra (Silva) fa da raccordo ma non segna.
A 'sto punto sembra concettualmente impossibile fare un 4-3-3; chi ci dovrebbe giocare sennò come attaccante centrale in un tridente?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


>



Squadra da secondo posto minimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Silva l'hai preso per fare il titolare. Seconda punta o prima punta dipenderà da ciò che propone il mercato, dalle occasioni.
> La migliore garanzia per James adesso per noi è proprio Mendes, che ha portato uno dei suoi giocatori in "ascesa" proprio al Milan. Per James può essere una sorta di garanzia che il Milan è una squadra che ha un progetto serio e in fortissima crescita. Il problema è che ha offerte più allettanti sicuramente.
> Belotti? Il problema sono i soldi che vuole Cairo e se nel frattempo non si è inserita una squadra straniera.
> 
> ...



Suso-_James_-Bonaventura
Silva

con Forsberg e magari Kalinic (ma non a questo prezzo) come alternative (io comunque terrei Lapadula). Che ne penseresti ?


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


>



Rodriguez nei tre centrali di difesa e a sinistra a centrocampo Bonaventura/forsberg


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Silva l'hai preso per fare il titolare. Seconda punta o prima punta dipenderà da ciò che propone il mercato, dalle occasioni.
> La migliore garanzia per James adesso per noi è proprio Mendes, che ha portato uno dei suoi giocatori in "ascesa" proprio al Milan. Per James può essere una sorta di garanzia che il Milan è una squadra che ha un progetto serio e in fortissima crescita. Il problema è che ha offerte più allettanti sicuramente.
> Belotti? Il problema sono i soldi che vuole Cairo e se nel frattempo non si è inserita una squadra straniera.
> 
> ...



Squadre estere che spendano tutti quei soldi per Belotti? Ci sono? Le logiche di mercato dicono no. Vediamo, speriamo di lavorare bene in uscita,dovessero entrare 40 milioni magari diventerebbe fattibile. 
L'unica cosa che mi sento di dire è fiducia a quei 2,noi in fondo non sappiamo nemmeno il budget e loro oltre ad agire nel modo giusto stanno studiando il mercato, cosa che pochi dirigenti sanno fare. 
Io credo che Belotti o viene da noi o ci aspetta volentieri un anno, piuttosto che buttarsi in una polveriera quali possono essere Chelsea ma soprattutto United nell'anno del mondiale.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


>



Orgasmo puro... Purtroppo però fabregas non credo verrà, quindi li ci credo ci finirà Jack, che a me piace tantissimo.
In difesa un Marquinhos o Tiago Silva (visto i colloqui col psg) e la Champions è davvero alla portata


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


>



mi piace DA MORIRE!!! E il fatto che Silva prenda la 10 sta a testimoniare che non è lui il bomber! Dato che in un altro post veniva criticato perchè segna "poco"


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma non ti sembra l'attaccante ideale per fare la punta centrale del 4-3-3? Secondo questo ragionamento non si può fare il 4-3-3, perché il bomber vero (Belotti) segna ma non fa da raccordo, mentre l'attaccante di manovra (Silva) fa da raccordo ma non segna.
> A 'sto punto sembra concettualmente impossibile fare un 4-3-3; chi ci dovrebbe giocare sennò come attaccante centrale in un tridente?


con Silva il 4-3-3 concettualmente lo puoi fare, non dico il contrario.
Il problema è che se gli esterni si chiamano Forsberg (esterno secondo me fenomenale, che svaria molto) e Suso, che sappiamo che caratteristiche ha, rischi di avere un attacco troppo leggerino e soprattutto con pochi gol.
Calcolando come è finita la scorsa stagione, stiamo parlando di un tridente da soli 31 gol... quasi quanti ne ha fatti il solo Belotti quest'anno. Io credo che lo sappiano tutti, e che Silva sarà affiancato da un'altra punta (il che spiegherebbe anche la scelta del numero 10...). A quel punto 3-5-2, dando per scontato Forsberg, o 4-3-1-2... Non escluderei manco un 4-4-2.
Di una cosa sono certo: Silva sarà prima punta solo se arriva un esterno da doppia cifra in termini di gol (Papu? James? Keita? Il coreano del Tottenham?)... insomma, una esterno che però fa movimenti da seconda punta... cosa che non fanno né Suso né Forsberg.
Forsberg mi sembra uno che è capace di farlo, ma se dobbiamo tornare in Champions dobbiamo avere certezze soprattutto tattiche.

Ma per me Silva punta con Forsberg e Suso è una bestemmia e so che non sarà così.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Suso-_James_-Bonaventura
> Silva
> 
> con Forsberg e magari Kalinic (ma non a questo prezzo) come alternative (io comunque terrei Lapadula). Che ne penseresti ?



Forsberg semplice alternativa è impossibile IMHO anche se dipenderà dal prezzo. Ma ha numeri da top player.
Se me lo chiedevi 5 giorni fa ero più ottimista su James... anche se questo affare André Silva con zio Jorge....


----------



## ralf (12 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Mendes è a Casa Milan per formalizzare l'operazione, a breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*


----------



## SmokingBianco (12 Giugno 2017)

Plizzari
Abate musacchio romagnoli Rodriguez
Krykowyach kessie
Suso Silva Bonaventura 
Kalinic 


Scusate ma io mi sego già così.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> motivo per cui Montella non ha vinto mai nulla...
> Il "falso nueve" è peggio della corazzata Potemkin per Fantozzi:"Una c. pazzesca".
> Ora, detto che Silva non è un falso nueve ma un vero "puntero", c'è da dire che se lo avete visto giocare vi rendete conto che è un attaccante abbastanza "insipido"... E' uno che sicuramente sa giocare a calcio... ma non è sicuramente l'attaccante sui cosa poggiare la manovra offensiva, ergo le fortune di una squadra che vuole essere competitiva ad alti livelli.
> Può essere un giocatore da 20 gol a campionato? No. Al momento no.
> ...



Non conosco il giocatore e non mi esprimo a riguardo ma mi fido della tua analisi.
Sul falso nueve si potrebbe parlare a lungo ma sarò breve : credo il sogno di ogni allenatore sia un falso nuove che tende al 10 fuori area ma nueve verissimo dentro l'area.
A montella piace una punta che sappia giocare a calcio, questo è palese. Ai gol si arriva attraverso trame e azioni di squadra.
Che silva sia una scommesse non c'è dubbio, vedremo se sapremo vincerla.
Riguardo montella, scusa ma dove e con chi avrebbe dovuto vincere? Col catania, con la fiorentina?
Rapportato il suo operato agli obiettivi e comparato il tutto ai mezzi a disposizione direi che ha vinto.
E al milan quest'anno ha centrato l'obiettivo prefissato e ha vinto la finale con la juve.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Giugno 2017)

Non lo conosco ma sono contento, stiamo facendo la squadra!!!

Forza coi difensori ora!


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non conosco il giocatore e non mi esprimo a riguardo ma mi fido della tua analisi.
> Sul falso nueve si potrebbe parlare a lungo ma sarò breve : credo il sogno di ogni allenatore sia un falso nuove che tende al 10 fuori area ma nueve verissimo dentro l'area.
> A montella piace una punta che sappia giocare a calcio, questo è palese. Ai gol si arriva attraverso trame e azioni di squadra.
> Che silva sia una scommesse non c'è dubbio, vedremo se sapremo vincerla.
> ...



Aggiungo un'altra cosa. Un 10 può diventare un 9, ma un 9 non potrà mai diventare un 10.


----------



## IronJaguar (12 Giugno 2017)

Il "problema" di Silva è che è un giocatore tutt'altro che fatto e finito per cui come scommessa è abbastanza costosa. Ho letto l'utente che lo paragonava come scommessa a Jose Mari (giocatore che era promettentissimo agli inizi in Spagna) ed in effetti ci sta.

Giocatore che si muove molto e bene, dalla buona tecnica,discreto dribbling, sa sicuramente dialogare molto bene con i compagni ed ha un ultimo passaggio molto buono. Però non è il classico bomber nè uno che si carica l'attacco sulle spalle, l'aspetto in cui deve migliorare di più probabilmente è proprio la conclusione e la cattiveria sotto porta. 
E' giovane e ha margini di miglioramento ma per rendere al meglio ha bisogno davanti di un bomber vero. In un contesto di 4-4-2 o 3-5-2, 4-3-1-2 potrebbe avere una crescita esponenziale.

Il punto sta tutto nel fatto che al momento non è una certezza ma una scommessa. Secondo me ci manca ancora il bomber vero davanti e un creatore di gioco vero alle spalle o un'ala devastante. (o entrambi, bisognerebbe capire con che modulo vogliono giocare).


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo un'altra cosa. Un 10 può diventare un 9, ma un 9 non potrà mai diventare un 10.



La tecnica del 10 non la si apprende ma è pur vero che l'istinto del nove è una dote innata.
La scelta dell'attaccante dipende da tanti fattori.
Il falso nove è una leggenda metropolitana. Mertens sarebbe falso? In area è più vero di tutti .


----------



## Il Genio (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Fidati. ..☺
> Non è nemmeno uno che fa a spallate. ..cosa fondamentale in Italia.
> 
> P.s. non mi è mai sembrato più forte di Pauleta onestamente



A me sembra un bel torello, per il bene comune speriamo che faccia bene, personalmente preferisco sbagliarmi definendolo un bidone che il contrario


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

Io dico che silva non è giudicabile perchè la sua carriera è tutta da scrivere.
Non si può nemmeno dire che non sia giocatore da 20 gol perchè per ora ha una sola vera stagione alle spalle da titolare al porto e ha realizzato 16 gol in 32 partite.
In nazionale viaggia con una percentuale di 7 gol in 8 presenze.
Come fate a dire che non possa esser giocatore da 20 gol in serie A se il giocatore ancora non è fatto e forse nemmeno il diretto interessato conosce il suo potenziale?
E' un investimento ma prima di bollarlo come poco incline alla realizzazione vi inviterei a guardare chi e quanti in serie A hanno fatto 20 gol o giù di li.


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La tecnica del 10 non la si apprende ma è pur vero che l'istinto del nove è una dote innata.
> La scelta dell'attaccante dipende da tanti fattori.
> Il falso nove è una leggenda metropolitana. Mertens sarebbe falso? In area è più vero di tutti .



Esatto! Infatti l'attaccante che meglio ha giocato per Montella è Pepito Rossi... Un 9 e un 10 insieme, peccato per il ginocchio...


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

In champions 5 gol in 8 presenze.
La sua storia la sta scrivendo ma non mi paiono numeri da uno che ha litigato col gol. Classe 95 eh.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Esatto! Infatti l'attaccante che meglio ha giocato per Montella è Pepito Rossi... Un 9 e un 10 insieme, peccato per il ginocchio...



Bravo.
Non esiste il falso o il vero nueve, esiste quello scarso e quello bravo.
Totti era finto nove??? Ne avessimo di nove come il pupone.


----------



## de sica (12 Giugno 2017)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Plizzari
> Abate musacchio romagnoli Rodriguez
> Krykowyach kessie
> Suso Silva Bonaventura
> ...



Formazione non da Champions. Ci vogliono altri tasselli, e sopratutto via abate da quella fascia!


----------



## mistergao (12 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora importanti aggiornamenti su Andrè Silva. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha fissato, per domani, le visite mediche per il giocatore portoghese.
> 
> *Dario Massara a Sky Sport: Andrè Silva è un nuovo giocatore del Milan per 38 milioni.*
> 
> ...



Dato il prezzo, l'età e le potenzialità, forse è il miglior acquisto di questa stagione. Ah, se avessimo cominciato ad investire in questa maniera una decina d'anni fa...


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In champions 5 gol in 8 presenze.
> La sua storia la sta scrivendo ma non mi paiono numeri da uno che ha litigato col gol. Classe 95 eh.



Sì ma con chi? 2 al Bruges, 2 al Leicester e uno alla Roma (su rigore e i giallorossi erano in 10). Appena ha trovato una difesa seria, quella della Juve, non ha toccato palla per 180'.


----------



## alcyppa (12 Giugno 2017)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Plizzari
> Abate musacchio romagnoli Rodriguez
> Krykowyach kessie
> Suso Silva Bonaventura
> ...




Perdonami eh, ma io mi sego se arriva roba top mondo.

Con una roba così a meno di mezzi miracoli ci ritroviamo fuori dalle prime 4.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sì ma con chi? 2 al Bruges, 2 al Leicester e uno alla Roma (su rigore e i giallorossi erano in 10). Appena ha trovato una difesa seria, quella della Juve, non ha toccato palla per 180'.



E vabbe dai, a volerla dire tutta quelle due partite sono state truccate da due espulsioni tra andata e ritorno che hanno condizionato tutto.
Quindi higuain che con ramos non ha visto palla è una pippa?
Il campionato italiano è di un livello indegno, io dico che gomes li può fare 20 gol.
Ragazzi, ne ha fatti 13 falcinelli. E dai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> con Silva il 4-3-3 concettualmente lo puoi fare, non dico il contrario.
> Il problema è che se gli esterni si chiamano Forsberg (esterno secondo me fenomenale, che svaria molto) e Suso, che sappiamo che caratteristiche ha, rischi di avere un attacco troppo leggerino e soprattutto con pochi gol.
> Calcolando come è finita la scorsa stagione, stiamo parlando di un tridente da soli 31 gol... quasi quanti ne ha fatti il solo Belotti quest'anno. Io credo che lo sappiano tutti, e che Silva sarà affiancato da un'altra punta (il che spiegherebbe anche la scelta del numero 10...). A quel punto 3-5-2, dando per scontato Forsberg, o 4-3-1-2... Non escluderei manco un 4-4-2.
> Di una cosa sono certo: Silva sarà prima punta solo se arriva un esterno da doppia cifra in termini di gol (Papu? James? Keita? Il coreano del Tottenham?)... insomma, una esterno che però fa movimenti da seconda punta... cosa che non fanno né Suso né Forsberg.
> ...


Secondo me il trio Forsberg-Silva-Suso non ti creerebbe problemi in fase di finalizzazione: Suso, secondo me, è uno che ci può andare tranquillamente in doppia cifra e, secondo me, l'anno scorso non ce l'ha fatta perché giocava praticamente da solo (stendiamo un velo pietoso sul nostro centrocampo), senza mai avere ricambi; Forsberg ne ha messi soltanto 8, ma giocando da esterno di centrocampo in un 4-4-2: chi ci dice che alzandolo non faccia più goal? Visto che li sa fare; Silva è un altro che sa fare goal, quindi chi ci dice che non possa arrivare sopra i 20, con una squadra forte a supporto (quello che stiamo creando) che gioca nella metà campo avversaria? 
Secondo me bisogna guardare pure al contesto tattico in cui hanno raggiunto certe cifre; il che non esclude che singolarmente, Forsberg, Suso e Silva, non possano fare di più di quanto abbiano mai fatto fino ad oggi; prendi Mertens, ad esempio: mai superati i 12 goal in serie A fino all'anno scorso... poi quest'anno quasi 30 marcature.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me il trio Forsberg-Silva-Suso non ti creerebbe problemi in fase di finalizzazione: Suso, secondo me, è uno che ci può andare tranquillamente in doppia cifra e, secondo me, l'anno scorso non ce l'ha fatta perché giocava praticamente da solo (stendiamo un velo pietoso sul nostro centrocampo), senza mai avere ricambi; Forsberg ne ha messi soltanto 8, ma giocando da esterno di centrocampo in un 4-4-2: chi ci dice che alzandolo non faccia più goal? Visto che li sa fare; Silva è un altro che sa fare goal, quindi chi ci dice che non possa arrivare sopra i 20, con una squadra forte a supporto (quello che stiamo creando) che gioca nella metà campo avversaria?
> Secondo me bisogna guardare pure al contesto tattico in cui hanno raggiunto certe cifre; il che non esclude che singolarmente, Forsberg, Suso e Silva, non possano fare di più di quanto abbiano mai fatto fino ad oggi; prendi Mertens, ad esempio: mai superati i 12 goal in serie A fino all'anno scorso... poi quest'anno quasi 30 marcature.



sicuramente è come dici tu. però diciamo che non ti presenti ai nastri di partenza come uno squadrone.
per nn parlare a livello marketing, e per non parlare dei benedetti abbonamenti.
Completa la squadra con le altre tre linee (porta, difesa, centrocampo). E' una squadra che ti porta 45.000 persone a San Siro?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sicuramente è come dici tu. però diciamo che non ti presenti ai nastri di partenza come uno squadrone.
> per nn parlare a livello marketing, e per non parlare dei benedetti abbonamenti.
> Completa la squadra con le altre tre linee (porta, difesa, centrocampo). E' una squadra che ti porta 45.000 persone a San Siro?


In effetti non tornerebbero i conti con la storia di Fassone sui due top player, visto che Forsberg e Silva non sarebbero sicuramente uomini marketing.


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io dico che silva non è giudicabile perchè la sua carriera è tutta da scrivere.
> Non si può nemmeno dire che non sia giocatore da 20 gol perchè per ora ha una sola vera stagione alle spalle da titolare al porto e ha realizzato 16 gol in 32 partite.
> In nazionale viaggia con una percentuale di 7 gol in 8 presenze.
> Come fate a dire che non possa esser giocatore da 20 gol in serie A se il giocatore ancora non è fatto e forse nemmeno il diretto interessato conosce il suo potenziale?
> E' un investimento ma prima di bollarlo come poco incline alla realizzazione vi inviterei a guardare chi e quanti in serie A hanno fatto 20 gol o giù di li.



This.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sì ma con chi? 2 al Bruges, 2 al Leicester e uno alla Roma (su rigore e i giallorossi erano in 10). Appena ha trovato una difesa seria, quella della Juve, non ha toccato palla per 180'.



Con la Juve è uscito dopo 30' per l'espulsione di Telles. Al ritorno ha giocato solo un tempo


----------



## TrueOgre (12 Giugno 2017)

Io sono molto più contento che sia arrivato Silva rispetto Morata Belotti Abumeyang...... Questo se non lo bruciamo diventa una bestia


----------



## TrueOgre (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sì ma con chi? 2 al Bruges, 2 al Leicester e uno alla Roma (su rigore e i giallorossi erano in 10). Appena ha trovato una difesa seria, quella della Juve, non ha toccato palla per 180'.



Peccato che con la Rube non ha giocato nemmeno la metà di 180 minuti.....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sì ma con chi? 2 al Bruges, 2 al Leicester e uno alla Roma (su rigore e i giallorossi erano in 10). Appena ha trovato una difesa seria, quella della Juve, non ha toccato palla per 180'.



Chi ha toccato palla contro la difesa della Juve? apparte il Real. Mi sembra un po una sparata questa..


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In effetti non tornerebbero i conti con la storia di Fassone sui due top player, visto che Forsberg e Silva non sarebbero sicuramente uomini marketing.



Per prendere i top player non basta la volontà del Milan e a volte nemmeno i soldi.


----------



## Raryof (12 Giugno 2017)

Con le cifre attuali un giocatore del genere, un talento del genere che arriva dal Porto ed è più un 10 che una punta fatta e finita vale 60 mln o forse più, prenderlo per 38 mln compresi i bonus è in primis bravura e poi fortuna (fpf), io sono gasatissimo, abbiamo fatto un colpaccio.
Più che punta o trequartista unico giocherà da seconda punta, o chessò, forse tra i 3 trequartisti al centro, vedremo.
Ora serve la punta vera e propria, il Belotti di turno, con lui avremmo sistemato il reparto d'attacco, se poi arriva pure Keita (nel pacchetto con Biglia) abbiamo fatto un capolavoro.
Una volta terminati gli acquisti in attacco potremo capire meglio come giocare al centro, per ora è arrivato il solo Kessie e bisogna capire bene dove infilarci Sir Bonaventura.


----------

